#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-04
<flexiondotorg> phillw, wxl Lubuntu Desktop 16.04 Alpha 1 Desktop Live session is a pass.
<flexiondotorg> Started the install and going to bed.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: are these just spot checks or did you complete an official testcast?
<flexiondotorg> I'll update the tracker with that last test in the morning.
<flexiondotorg> wxl In Live I made sure all applications luanched.
<wxl> excellent, flexiondotorg, thanks!
<wxl> have a great night
<flexiondotorg> wxl, phillw Lubuntu 16.04 Alpha 1 desktop on PPC installed and works. Didn't reboot after the install. See the tracker for details.
<flexiondotorg> Night.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: night and thank you
<wxl> my first 15.10.1 pi image resulted in a kernel image
<wxl> which is strange
<wxl> mahhybe i should format first
 * wxl is happy to report he's installing lubuntu on his pi2 with his hdmi to vga adpater!
<tsimonq2> wxl: ooh! are you gonna use that with Photoshop and Windows, or to develop an iPhone app with Mac OS X? XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: bugs 1370707, 1497604, 1516454, 1530601, 1527900, 1530548, 1447038, 1480711, 1530735, and 1530383 have been reported on the tracker but not on the wiki page, I wanted to pass these to you because you seem to have it organized well
<tsimonq2> can anyone confirm?
<wxl> then get them on there tsimonq2 :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: ok :)
<wxl> !info apt xenial
<wxl> !info apt trusty
<ubot93> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.1.10 (xenial), package size 957 kB, installed size 3161 kB
<ubot93> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.1ubuntu2.10 (trusty), package size 930 kB, installed size 3493 kB
<wxl> if you can take care of the other cases with powerpc, that would be fab. 1 alternate, 2 desktop. thanks a ton in advance!
<wxl> can anyone support or refute this strange claim that there's no sound in xenial? https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1530601
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1530601 in Lubuntu Artwork "No sound on lubuntu daily 3/1/2016" [Undecided,New]
<flexiondotorg> wxl, phillw You might want to test this one on Lubuntu - http://launchpad.net/bugs/1530323
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1530323 in Ubuntu Kylin "The input box for IP doesn't appear correctly in the edit window of Wired connection" [Undecided,New]
<flexiondotorg> Kylin spotted it, also affects Ubuntu MATE.
<phillw> wxl tsimonq2 I *think* that is all the bugs listed, in their correct place, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/Alpha1/Lubuntu if some one can check for typos :D
<phillw> flexiondotorg: you may want to have a quick scout to make sure our teams haven't forgotten any!
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Looks consistent.
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1359689
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1359689 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "cryptsetup password prompt not shown" [Critical,Triaged]
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1530548
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1530548 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "passphrase input-box for encrypted disk is not shown" [Critical,Confirmed]
<flexiondotorg> For cryptsetup ^^^^ in my notes.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: both bugs still there in xenial?
<flexiondotorg> I think 1530548 is a dupe of 1359689
<phillw> So https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1359689 needs it's description amended to show affecting xenial ?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1359689 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "cryptsetup password prompt not shown" [Critical,Triaged]
<flexiondotorg> Maybe.
<flexiondotorg> I saw the comments towards the end got a bit, ermm.
<flexiondotorg> So, decided to dodge it because it was late.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Based on my Lubuntu PPC testing do you think wxl will be OK will releasing the PowerPC images for Lubuntu?
<flexiondotorg> The release team are asking after their status.
<phillw> yeah, the boot :)
<phillw> *they*
<phillw> everything else is a non-critical bug :P
<phillw> flexiondotorg: he has a habit of over sleeping when it comes the day to mark things a ready!!!!
<phillw> *as ready*
<flexiondotorg> I'm talking with release team.
<phillw> we're good to go on all candidates, the release notes are now also good to go.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: I've pinged Julien, to see if he is available.
<flexiondotorg> OK, But I think the images are been released.
<phillw> okies :)
<wxl> we're officially released everyone!
<phillw> wxl: good to see you awake!! :D
<wxl> phillw: well i've been awake but it's been kind of nuts over here
<wxl> whole town is covered in ice
<wxl> which made the whole morning go up in flames, to put it figuratively
<wxl> when i wasn't dealing with trying not to die while getting to work, i was trying to get the release announcement out
<wxl> i'm about ready to go to the mailing lists
<wxl> phillw: you know why that ubiquity bug is under ppc in our release notes?
<phillw> wxl: because it is flagged a bug with PPC :)
<wxl> oh
<wxl> well it's a general ubiquity bug from what i gathered
<wxl> which is why i had it up there
<wxl> it affects everything, including ppc
<phillw> ppc people don't read intel / amd bugs :P
<wxl> :/
<phillw> and vice-versa
<wxl> so it should be in both places then
<wxl> and for that matter most of those bugs that are in the general section should be in ppc :)
<phillw> feel free to add it :)
<phillw> Shared is just that, lxde stuff is also across all three... If you'd like a re-jig of the release notres, now's a good time to say so that we take the template forward. PPC has been missing for a while :D
<wxl> i have a solution to this
<phillw> I like solutiuons :). I'll go and start the announces  until the wolf comes on line.
<wxl> are you going to do the mailing list?
<phillw> no, social media and add in the "get me from" to the release notes.
<wxl> do you want me to do the mailing list first so you can link to that?
<phillw> wxl: the link was already there, just would have reported a 404 :P
<wxl> no i meant a link to the post on lubuntu-devel and/or lubuntu-users phillw
<phillw> if you do mML's, I'll do Fb and G+
<wxl> phillw: i just added a more general section to ppc that we can keep in the template. it explains only lts is supported, that the bugs before likely affect ppc, and a reference to the ppc faq
<phillw> wxl: sounds like  plan :)
<wxl> phillw: added comments to clarify my idea
<phillw> wxl: redwolf has done the other media channels :)
<redwolf> yes, Blog, Twitter and Reddit
<wxl> i got distracted by a rather enlightening ppc conversation
<wxl> but i'm almost done with the mailing list mail
<wxl> sent
 * wxl notes that his official announcement to ubuntu-devel-announce is funny
<phillw> wxl: KISS...
<phillw> Hi folks, the 1st milestone release of what will be our 16.04 LTS is now out in the wild. I'm only posting the release notes link, as it is important you know of issues (none are computer critical) so that you don't waste your time reporting an issue we already know of. If you find new issues, please follow the reporting section at the bottom of the notes. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/Alpha1/Lubuntu
<wxl> heheheh
<redwolf> pinned in FB, phillw
<phillw> That's what I've posted. At least they HAVE to go to the page to get the d/l link :P
<redwolf> yup, me too. linked there.
<phillw> This "here's the d/l page... please read............. "and, they're gone!
<wxl> "You can't be friends with a squirrel! A squirrel is just a rat with a
<wxl> cuter outfit."
<wxl> - Sarah Jessica Parker
<wxl> Our own squirrel, Xenial Xerus (to become 16.04 LTS), should be much better
<wxl> than your average rat. You can see for yourself, as Alpha 1 has now been
<wxl> released!
<redwolf> Sarah Jessica Parker is a horse
<wxl> heheh
<redwolf> everybody knows that. she too, when she buys tones porridge.
<phillw> The invasive family of Xerus, is indeed vermin in the countries it was introduced to. Much like the American Gray squirrel here in the UK
<redwolf> but you can pet squirrels, they're like dogs!
<phillw> Manuel had a pet 'desert hampster' and I knew the albino lab rats from at school... Tame as anything.
<phillw> wxl: I'm really excited that the alt ppc image is installable. So, you know where your next pay check is going... Shipping out the PPC's to testers!
<wxl> yes, dear!
<phillw> With the fesitivites out of the way. I'll get the forms scanned for Julien that i can email, and the set I need to post to you sorted out this week. Then Rafael can start work on the donate page.
<wxl> i still haven't seen mine
<wxl> if i'm supposed to
<wxl> does it go to julien first?
<phillw> wxl: no, his will be emailed after the French PS lost them and I had to order replacements. Yours has to be posted as it already has the wolf's and my signatures on it.
<wxl> phillw: okie dokie. i await patiently
<phillw> it will be arriving par avion
<wxl> redwolf: can you make me admin at ~lubuntu-desktop please?
<wxl> redwolf: among other things, i'd like to kill the lubuntu-desktop mailing list!
<wxl> i'm not sure how that's even still there
<wxl> time for more coffee
<redwolf> sure
<redwolf> if I remember how to do that, wxl XD
<phillw> lubuntu-desktop was discontinued for lubuntu-users
<phillw> I recall seeing the memo!!!
<redwolf> anyway, done
<redwolf> kill it with fire!
<phillw> my kingdom, my kingdom for a CD-RW !!!!
<phillw> Where on earth have I put them? :(
 * tsimonq2 yawns
<tsimonq2> is Alpha 1 already good to go?
<phillw> tsimonq2: you missed the boat :P
<tsimonq2> aww
<phillw> wxl: and I dutifully attend to an admin email and the wolf has done it! As you are now an admin, please announce its cessation
<tsimonq2> well there's always Alpha 2! :D
<wxl> phillw: i am going to get the full archive of the lp mailing lists, find a place to host them, and then deactivate
<phillw> tsimonq2: all spins where asccepted, with some help from our friends on MATE
<tsimonq2> yay :D
<tsimonq2> congrats guys for pulling this off
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-05
<wxl> flexiondotorg phillw hopefully pi2 code coming to 4.5 kernel http://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/linux-graphics-x-org-drivers/x-org-drm/840571-raspberry-pi-2-code-getting-ready-for-upstreaming-in-linux-kernel
<phillw> Description:	Ubuntu Xenial Xerus (development branch)
<phillw> so far, so good :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: although it is archived, just curious as to why http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/109720/testcases/1437/results is blank for bugs...
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<phillw> tsimonq2: curious about what?
<wxl> weird
<wxl> phillw: no "bugs to look out for"
<wxl> is that on all the images?
<tsimonq2> phillw: you reported no bugs when clearly there were some
<phillw> tsimonq2: I reported no bugs because it installed and booted. That is what the test case is about. Adding in application tests are a totally different test case area :)
<wxl> maybe because it's archived tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> wxl: no, it wouldn;t do that
<tsimonq2> phillw: because I have been scolded before by people including you for not including application bugs
<wxl> i checked all the daily testcases and they're there
<phillw> tsimonq2: e.g. http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1511/revisions/654/info
<phillw> tsimonq2: you may like to take some time out to see the new layout of the release notes. It more clearly deliniates between bugs.
 * tsimonq2 has seen
<phillw> however, you should discuss with wxl and not myself.
<wxl> if you guys DO look at one of the daily testcases, you'll see that there's a LIST of bugs now
<wxl> i think in general it's not a REQUIREMENT to test every bug, but it's certainly somethind we need to do before release
<wxl> well, before a milestone
<wxl> cuz i use that list of bugs reported to make the release notes
 * wxl was up late sunday with the virtual machine checking each and every single freaking bug reported
<tsimonq2> wxl: mind if I subscribe the Lubuntu Packages Team to all of the bugs reported on the Alpha 1 page?
<wxl> tsimonq2: sure, feel free
<phillw> wxl: I was flagged up a couple of bugs by flexiondotorg, one that he spotted on MATE and another found by Kylin.
<wxl> btw i put a new task on gci for doing the packages
<phillw> wxl: the packages do need test cases written. I did start before my departure.
<wxl> phillw: is that something you would like to take on?
<phillw> wxl: not a wise idea :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: if you make a list of all the packages in lubuntu that we need test cases for on the packaging tracker, we can make tasks for each one of those
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll do that next
<wxl> tsimonq2: i guess we'll have to make separate tasks for each one
<tsimonq2> yeah
<phillw> tsimonq2: there is a good start at http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/subscriptions
<tsimonq2> I am aware, phillw
<tsimonq2> wxl: just Mandatory or Optional?
<tsimonq2> Optional as well, that is
<wxl> tsimonq2: i guess follow what others do. i would expect that core elements (e.g. lxinput) are more important than others (abiword)
<tsimonq2> wxl: well what I am asking is...should I do it?
<tsimonq2> I am not wondering about priority
<phillw> concentrating on what lx team write and maintain has to be a higher priority than stuff that we use that is maintained by others :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: again...not priority
<phillw> applications that are fundamental are mandatory... e,g, if pcmanfm does not work, that is a critical bug. If Abiword has a problem with foreign languages, that is irritating and also out of our control, so will never be a critical bug.
 * tsimonq2 sighs and just makes a list of all of them
<wxl> tsimonq2: you get that list?
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-06
<wxl> tsimonq2: here's something to look at: paravirtualization. it can provide support for virtualization on hardware that otherwise couldn't handle it! http://v.gd/Re8Ugf
<tsimonq2> wxl: hm
<wxl> tsimonq2: might be something to play with at mum's
<tsimonq2> wxl: no at dad's where my old computer is
<tsimonq2> wxl: I am at mom's now :D
<wxl> well you got the general idea, tsimonq2
<wxl> i can't keep track of all your crap
<wxl> i can barely keep track of my own!!! XD
<wxl> dude why did they have to call it unity?
<wxl> wrong channel but there you go XD
<butteredpopcorn> the lubuntu 16.04 alpha installer still says 15.10
<MrBIOS> whoops
<phillw> butteredpopcorn: it usually does until about beta time :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-08
<Esidisi> Hi.
<Esidisi> Is this the right channel if I need help?
<adueppen> Esidisi: what do you need help with?
<krytarik> Esidisi: No, you already asked in the right one for support, #lubuntu.
<wxl> can someone confirm bug 1524480 is fixed?
<ubot93> bug 1524480 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu Xenial) "package plymouth 0.9.2-3ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524480
<phillw> wxl: I did a full 15.10 --> 16.04 update on 5th Jan. I did catch some complaint, but it went away after I cleared /var/crash and rebooted. There's always at least one complaint when using upgrade.
<phillw> adueppen: have you tried an upgrade from a 15.10 to 16.04 ?
<adueppen> phillw: I haven't had a chance to try yet because of school
<phillw> adueppen: okies, no worries.... I'll try it on a VM
<tsimonq2> or we can have our GCI folks do it XD
<phillw> or, in ~ 3 weeks time, we get used to doing it our selves
<tsimonq2> but let's enjoy it while it lasts, phillw
<phillw> wxl: sudo do-release-upgrade -d is now running on a fully updated wily instance
<wxl> nice phillw. planning on doing that to my xenial pi2 once i find a decent unused ethernet cable :)
<phillw> wxl: we have a xenial for pi2 ?!!!!
<wxl> phillw: no, we have a wily, but you can do-release-upgrade it
<phillw> wxl: oooooooooohhh.... well that's a fun task for the weekend :D
<wxl> phillw: yep. i had it all set up to go the other day when i was in the garage, but the wifi sucked and i was running off my 4G, so i opted to take it inside and give it a go on the ethernet but it didn't connect for some reason and i didn't feel like dragging the monitor and all that stuff inside
<phillw> wtf.... my Wily has a separate /boot
<phillw> wxl: kvm is currently without its full libs in my 16.04 and cannot create a new VM
<phillw> wxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+bug/1531722
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1531722 in virt-manager (Ubuntu) "virt-manager on 16.04 as host does not allow creation of 16.04 virtual machines" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> strange
<wxl> i might not be surprised to have that happen from virtualbox but kvm is strange
<phillw> wxl: kvm will get fixed, it's what Canonical use :D
<phillw> I see a mis-match of libs queued up, that is my guess as to the issue,
<phillw> I did manual remove of a lib tonight because it was stopping everything. This usually points to partial upgrades being offered.
<wxl> for you screenshotters http://www.cyberciti.biz/hardware/howto-display-linux-logo-in-bash-terminal-using-screenfetch-linux_logo/
<phillw> wxl: ahh... time will tell, grabbing whole new set of libs
<phillw> wxl: nah, still no good.
<phillw> wxl: still, I have the Pi2 to play with while I cannot test...
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-09
<phillw> wxl: sudo do-release-upgrade -d aborts on 14.04....
<phillw> wxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shutter/+bug/1532364
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1532364 in shutter (Ubuntu) "Shutter silently fails" [Undecided,New]
#lubuntu-devel 2017-01-02
<esdwdftty> http://www.xnview.com/en/xnviewmp/ Installation without problems (GDebi). But program not start, not works. Checked for 16 and 17 versions 64bit.
#lubuntu-devel 2017-01-05
<esdwdftty> Need test. Always when I try to logout (or auto monitor blocked) and login as my user me reset and back to login and password. 17.04 version, only installed the guest additions. Reinstallation of Linux won't help. The password I enter is correct. If I enter the wrong password, anything does not change or appears red warning. Lang ru http://rgho.st/download/private/76sVclDFZ/d778d54c85b547bb0fa461a83dfb2387/81fdfe3204a4053e1aec
<esdwdftty> 7939ce5896245c6a6021/3.avi
<esdwdftty> help onlry reboot or turn off
<esdwdftty> only
<esdwdftty> exemle password aERTYUY
<esdwdftty> I use auto login when install linux
<esdwdftty> user q2n4j9d6h3i5v1b@q2n4j9d6h3i5v1b-VirtualBox
<esdwdftty> q2n4j9d6h3i5v1b-VirtualBox
#lubuntu-devel 2017-01-08
<esdwdftty> Enlightened I/O is a specialized virtualization implementation of higher-level protocols, such as SCSI, to be able to work with the VMBus directly, that allows to process in parallel any and all levels of the device emulation. This makes the communication more efficient, but instead requires that the guest OS support Enlightened I/O. Only Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Server 2008, Windows 7, Windows Vista, Red Hat Enterprise
<esdwdftty>  Linux and SUSE Linux now have support Enlightened I/O, allowing them to run faster as guest operating systems under Hyper-V than other operating systems that require a slower emulation devices. Have in Lubuntu Enlightened I/O?
<esdwdftty> In vb have hiper-v, kvm.
<tsimonq2> I'm leaving Ubuntu until January 20th effective in 30 mins. Some people knew about it, but I thought I might say something. Semester exams...
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-02
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've created #ubuntu-qt (bridged to Telegram at https://t.me/joinchat/DH6s1A5_bOpAVbiu9QzvVg ) for packaging and transition-specific Qt-only discussion. Anyone is welcome to join, but discussion should be ontopic. :)
<lubot> <Schyken> More bridges 😭
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Bridges! 😃
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> *creates a Matrix bridge for #ubuntu-qt*
<lubot> <Schyken> I will cry 😂
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> voiloo was added by: voiloo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @voiloo, o/
<denza242> hai
<denza242> when will LXQt be the default DE of Lubuntu :3
<lubot> voiloo was removed by: voiloo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 512x300) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3275
<wxl> ooh a bin file
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @voiloo, 😢
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-03
<omairqazi> hi
<omairqazi> there is a problem in lubuntu 18.04
<lubot> vaibhavsingh was added by: vaibhavsingh
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @vaibhavsingh, o/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> have you guys seen this?
<lubot> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/01/02/intel_cpu_design_flaw/
<Guest64987> Hey, guys. I've noticed that the magnet link for the LTS version if for the 14.04.2 instead of 14.04.3, which is the release that is displayed on the download page
<Guest64987> *is for the 14.04.2
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Guest64987, What architecture? If it's wrong i must fix it 😏
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Some 14.04.3 ISOs are not available, only 14.04.2
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> But I'll have a look. Thanks for noticing.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> All links seem fine to me. Can you, please, point which one you think is wrong?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Ooh, he could be talking about Lubuntu.net
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> LOL
<redwolf> he's offline anyways
<wxl> m4sk1n: what did you do to make things so darn pretty? :) https://i.m4sk.in/image/Z9U
<m4sk1n> wxl: just adapta theme, paper icons, roboto font and default compton configuration
<wxl> cuz that's pretty
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf ^^^ look at what m4sk1n did
<wxl> i like the wallpaper a lot, too. reminds me of recent kubuntu stuff.
<m4sk1n> it’s generic material design wallpaper from adapta-backgrounds
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Meh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not a fan of material design personally :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I see, wxl. but I see some problems there:
<lubot> 1. I see no widgets, so I don't know what theme it is (I see only a terminal)
<lubot> 2. transparency is a no no. I let that for end users (and why is  the tray icons background black and the clock isn't?)
<lubot> 3. excessively flat themes make things unreadable (you can't distinguish a menu from a window title or even a button)
<lubot> 4. that wallpaper is from Google 😐
<wxl> well, *I* think it's pretty so blah
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> It seems flat themes are "the thing" right now
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Right. It's a trendy thing. In a few years, or even months, we'll see an old screenshot and we'll say "eeewwww"
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Look at this:
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3302.gif
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Flat enough, isn't it? It's olvwm, one of the best window managers ever invented. It's 20 years old.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> for sure, i remember that time where all the screenshots or videos was full of ultra conkys, cube 3D, tron decorations with flames woobly windows and moving icons.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Right XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> That gtk1 with wooden texture
<wxl> new designs are often easily appreciated, but whether or not they'll stand the test of time is the question
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, I still love Tron :|
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> i like something balanced, all functionality
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, (me too... but ssshhh)
<wxl> do not be embarassed about tron
<wxl> now if you're going to tell me you like the look of STTNG GUIs, i'm going to freaking hit you.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @wxl, well, first i have to know what is, XD
<wxl> @Wolfenprey http://www.forestfriend.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/ingr_lcars_sovereign.jpg
<wxl> the colors alone make me homicidal
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> too much for my senses...
<wxl> here's an actual screenshot from the show when they first installed it http://a.fastcompany.net/multisite_files/fastcompany/imagecache/1280/poster/2013/12/3022935-poster-1280-trek.jpg
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> XD
<wxl> you laugh but i have seen COUNTLESS themes created based on it
<lubot> <acheronuk> urgh...
<m4sk1n> @VikingRedwolf this background isn’t from google, it’s by author of this theme
<m4sk1n> but almost every material design wallpaper looks the sams
<m4sk1n> s/sams/same/
<m4sk1n> XD
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @m4sk1n, It reminds me a sort of mixture between android with Manjaro colors wallpaper.
<m4sk1n> It was just my temporary config for vm… :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, I LIKE IT
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> ...
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> i prefer the olvwm look
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the maximum functionality, speed and performance was, in my opinion, WindowMaker
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 1 square = 1 app. perdiod.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-uWpN-R2AEWQ/VUnqCnVlkQI/AAAAAAAAAZQ/Xz2cnK88AWg/s1600/Screenshot%2Bfrom%2B2015-05-01%2B14%3A43%3A50.png
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> they called it... """DOCK"""
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .__.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> lol
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> but for sure it works
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> and dont need a NASA COMPUTER for move a window
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> exactly. shadows? naah. composition? naah. effects? naaaaah
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but still I managed to make the Lubuntu compositor to work on WindowMaker. it looked awesome
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> i remember i used openbox a lot , cant remember the distro
<wxl> ARE YOU GUYS TALKING ABOUT NUHBUNTU????
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> also, starting GIMP in WM was like... instant, telepathic
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 0.00001 seconds
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, mmm al that on a SSD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, NUH!
<wxl> XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, stop! I'm getting horny!
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> oh yes
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> lol
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @VikingRedwolf, you expected that, right?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I claim a Lubuntu for us, mental dumb blondes... DUMBUNTU!
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> well i remember FUduntu
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O__O
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> yep, a fedora with gnome2 based distro
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> oh yes!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and all those PuppyLinux flavours / spins: pups
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I had GrafPup installed for years!!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the only Linux designed for graphic designers. only graphic design. no multimedia shit
<wxl> ewwwwwwwww
<wxl> also language please
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> with Pantone® support, colour table editors, etc etc
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> sorry :(
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> aalso, why eewww?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> GrafPup was amazing
<wxl> puppy anything is ew
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> https://distrowatch.com/images/cgfjoewdlbc/grafpup.png
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> not this
<wxl> you're making me physically ill
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> XD
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, i used somethin similar, but only full with emulators XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3304.mp4
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> dat icons...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> TANGO!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 512x426) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3305
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Accidentally posted that lol
<wxl> it's ok. it's just a BIN file
<wxl> oooh trojans LOVE port 8080 https://www.speedguide.net/port.php?port=8080
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147/comments/439 and the bug description have working fixes that restores the BIOS functionality of affected systems
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical, Confirmed]
<wxl> waaay beyond you buddy
<wxl> i'm now looking into the fact that the version suggested also fixes the so-called Intel Bug
<tsimonq2> Oh? What have you discovered?
<tsimonq2> Ooooooooooooh
<tsimonq2> @Schyken ^^^^^^
<tsimonq2> wxl: What's your opinion on people failing ISO QA tests because instructions are slightly incorrect?
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/163656/testcases/1689/results for ref
<wxl> what do you think my opinion is?
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: All Launchpad builders are currently disabled because of the CPU CVE, the ETA for its return is unknown. | Lubuntu QA/Development | Now testing Bionic Beaver dailies (except they're borked right now, info to come) [M
<tsimonq2> U[M
<tsimonq2> U[M
<tsimonq2> U[M
<tsimonq2> U[M
<tsimonq2> T[M
<tsimonq2> T[M
<tsimonq2> T[M T[M
<tsimonq2> T[M
<tsimonq2> U[M
<tsimonq2> U[M
<tsimonq2> U[M
<tsimonq2> U[M
<tsimonq2> U[M
<tsimonq2> UGH
<tsimonq2> Sorry everyone...
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: All Launchpad builders are currently disabled because of the CPU CVE, the ETA for its return is unknown. | Lubuntu QA/Development | Now testing Bionic Beaver dailies (except they're borked right now, info to come) | http://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu (NOT here) | Offtopic chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel) and Matrix (#lubuntu:dis
<lubot> <Schyken> GUYS - I KNOW WHY I COULD USE UEFI
<lubot> <Schyken> So, I've been looking into this Meltdown thing, and ofc checking my CPUs, things like that... My BIOS/UEFI locks LegacyOPROM into an enabled state, even when explicitly told to be disabled.
<lubot> <Schyken> Looks like there's an update available for it since October :/
<wxl> not exactly. they've been working on it since about october
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Anyone have an idea how I can package python into deb? I’m trying to get Bitcoin Electrum and other Electrim wallets packaged into a PPA for the Liberty Wallet OS so users can easily install and upgrade. I tried using FPM and Debianize to no avail
<wxl> here's the announcement for the Linux that includes the fix https://lwn.net/Articles/742449/
<lubot> <Schyken> Oh great 😢
<wxl> About half the rc6
<wxl> work is x86 updates.
<wxl> ^^^
<wxl> by x86 he means KPTI
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Alon Ganon, Try browsing through here: https://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Thanks I’ll take a look
<wxl> you could also try making a snap out of it
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Oh that’s a good idea never thought about it
<wxl> or a flatpak
<tsimonq2> Or an AppImage
<wxl> oh! you mean a klik!
<wxl> you only like that because it's developed by a guy named simon.
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I always forget about snap and such packages that actually could have some additional security benefits too I guess
<tsimonq2> Meh
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-04
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Lubuntu dailies should be fixed... as soon as the Launchpad builders are back up 😉
<wxl> sigh
<tsimonq2> There was seriously *maybe* 20 mins between the builders going down and my commit being merged
<lubot> rbesTO_fox was removed by: rbesTO_fox
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3306.mp4
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Man Meltdown and Spectre have me messed up. Any idea if kernel patches for it from 4.15rc6 will trickle down to the still supported Ubuntu distros?
<lubot> <acheronuk> From the discussion I saw earlier, the kernel team are working on that
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Awesome as I really don’t want to maintain kernel packages in my own Lubuntu based distro
<omairqazi> hi
<omairqazi> where should i report the lubuntu 18.04 boot problem
<omairqazi> anyone?
<omairqazi> wxl[m] there?
<teward> omairqazi: file a bug
<teward> or check in #ubuntu+1 to see if there's anyone else having the issue
<teward> because someone might have a workaround or fix or there's already a bug
<omairqazi> teward: i should file a bug in ubiquity
<omairqazi> ?
<teward> IIRC ubiquity is the installer, not the underlying system.  but i'm on my phone so i can't really help troubleshooting
<omairqazi> ok thanks
<omairqazi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1741286
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1741286 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 18.04 boot screen version problem" [Undecided, New]
<teward> omairqazi: and I assume you're using the dailies and not an older 18.04 alpha iso or such
<omairqazi> i use dailies teward
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 is this for some reason a known issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-testcases/+bug/1741137
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1741137 in ubuntu-qa-testcases "Lubuntu Bionic Next asks for Default Window Manager after install but there are no options." [Undecided, New]
<omairqazi> wxl[m] what about this bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1741286
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1741286 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 18.04 boot screen version problem" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> omairqazi: what about it? you did the required step. we'll take it from there.
<wxl> BUT
<wxl> it's most likely an issue with plymouth or lubuntu-default-settings or something
<wxl> ^^ @VikingRedwolf can you confirm?
<konrad11901> wxl: about this bug with default window manager, I've already reported it and Simon has assigned it to himself: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next/+bug/1739959
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1739959 in lubuntu-next "No window manager to choose on welcome screen" [Undecided, In Progress]
<wxl> ah yes seems like a dupe konrad11901
<wxl> dang that stinks :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yes dear
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> sorry, I have a virtualised one, and it works nice
<wxl> with lxqt @VikingRedwolf?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> oh, sorry, my lxqt is "mixed"
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> anyways, the plymouth package is the same?
<wxl> but were that to exist, what would it be a bug against? plymouth? lubuntu-default-settings?
<wxl> well ours says *L*ubuntu and not Ubuntu, so
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'll check it up
<lubot> IndiaOS was added by: IndiaOS
<lubot> <IndiaOS> Hi
<lubot> <IndiaOS> I would like to present my project that people know me but in my opinion is very interesting and I have the pain that I know, I speak of IndiaOS, a core written from scratch in C and ASM.The main developer of the kernel is me "Luis David Julio M.", and the intention is not to compete with other nuclei, but to help users in the world of programming and the sense of the operation of the kernel and the hardware itself. With some versions you
<lubot> can also publish documentation explanatory, what people wanting to learn can come wonderfully. Those interested in collaborating in the project can send their code improvements, programs, etc., to the following "luisdavid4k@gmail.com" Here the kernel: https://github.com/M4c0t/IndiaOS.git
<wxl> what does this have to do with Lubuntu?
<wxl> @IndiaOS ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: I'm going to bang out a contribution guide on Phab :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> People have been asking me where to contribute and I don't really know where to point them...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Any resources you've been pointing to?
<wxl> good idea!
<wxl> just what's on the task
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huh?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What do you mean?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from wxl: <wxl> just what's on the task
<wxl> the GCI task
<wxl> oh
<wxl> wait
<wxl> duh
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> no, i don't have anything. have fun :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Phab admins have edit and view perms, not nearly done yet.
<wxl> hm @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Contributor guide
<wxl> oh thx
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> *installs IndiaOS...*
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3322.mp4
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3323.mp4
<tsimonq2> wxl: DSA 4078-1
<wxl> ummm ok then
<tsimonq2> wxl: You know what a DSA is right?
<wxl> i don't see how the democratic socialists of america have anything to do with Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> wxl: Debian Security Advisory...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: ugh omg just look up DSA 4078-1 already ;P
<wxl> or just provide a link
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://bfy.tw/FscI
<tsimonq2> wxl: or https://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2018/msg00000.html
<wxl> wow impressive.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-05
<tsimonq2> wxl: OH SHIT
<tsimonq2> wxl: OHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT
<tsimonq2> wxl: READ GITTER
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> What?!
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> Grr
<tsimonq2> Meant to PM
<tsimonq2> Regardless
<tsimonq2> Apologies
<lubot> carriewst was added by: carriewst
<lubot> <carriewst> hi simon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey, nice to see you here :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @carriewst, o/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/3LnZRxN.jpg
<lubot> <carriewst> @VikingRedwolf, Nice ;_;
<lubot> <carriewst> Btw, where do you guys host the lubuntu source code?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you mean the packages from Launchpad?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> or the desktop specific apps?
<lubot> <carriewst> I do android development, they fetch repos and modules from git via "repo" in the manifest
<lubot> <carriewst> @VikingRedwolf, Basically yeah the basic pacakges
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> we use both Git and Launchpad for now
<lubot> <carriewst> Lubuntu is essentially a slimmed down Ubuntu right? And with a different env
<lubot> <carriewst> @VikingRedwolf, Nice :3
<lubot> Is launchpad a code host service?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yyes
<lubot> <carriewst> Oo
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and yes
<lubot> <carriewst> @VikingRedwolf, I'll search it up
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot> <carriewst> I'm actually pretty hyped to contribute but I'm not very experienced with distro devving
<lubot> <carriewst> I do everything android though
<lubot> <carriewst> @carriewst, Kernel, roms, apps, mods etc
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> nice
<lubot> <carriewst> But speaking in terms of ubuntu rootfs
<lubot> <carriewst> @carriewst, Gimme a sec i lost my train of thoughts
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> o___o
<lubot> <carriewst> What compilers do you guys use? Do you need them?
<lubot> <carriewst> I know the kernel requires a toolchainbu
<lubot> <carriewst> But how bout distros?
<omairqazi>  <lazr.restfulclient.resource.Collection object at 0x7f7693a4e210> in python
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @carriewst, What?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> It's Linux
<lubot> <carriewst> Ooh
<lubot> <carriewst> I'll read up more before asking
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot> <carriewst> Thanks for the help @re
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @carriewst, Lubuntu is built modular in that the components are built at different times and it's all swappable with the proper configurations.
<lubot> So yeah we use GCC at the core and there's a wiki page for it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ToolChain
<lubot> But you'd use something like sbuild anyways which takes all the precompiled packages as build dependencies: wiki.ubuntu.com/sbuild
<lubot> <carriewst> Ooh thanks simon
<lubot> <carriewst> (Sticker, 512x500) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3339
<lubot> Jazz_bender was added by: Jazz_bender
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Jazz_bender, o/
<lubot> <Jazz_bender> Brasil ✌️
<lubot> <carriewst> @Jazz_bender, Hi there
<lubot> <Jazz_bender> Hi
<wxl> what's up @Jazz_bender
<lubot> <Jazz_bender> 😁👍
<wxl> Meltdown/Spectre-fixed stable kernels now out https://lwn.net/Articles/743246
<teward> "There are apparently known (or suspected) problems with each of the releases, which Kroah-Hartman is hoping to get shaken out in the near term. For example, the 4.4.110 announcement warns"
<teward> for obvious reasons you should tread lightly with these :P
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Dot One] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Dot One] (20180105) has been added
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-06
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu 17.04 EOL Notice + Lubuntu 17.10.1: http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-17-04-eol-and-lubuntu-17-10-respins/ | Lubuntu Development | Now testing Bionic Beaver dailies | http://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu (NOT here) | Offtopic chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel) and Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org) | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclo
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu 17.04 EOL Notice + Lubuntu 17.10.1: http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-17-04-eol-and-lubuntu-17-10-respins/ | Lubuntu Development | Now testing Bionic Beaver | http://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu (NOT here) | Offtopic chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel) and Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org) | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubunt
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu 17.04 EOL Notice + Lubuntu 17.10.1: http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-17-04-eol-and-lubuntu-17-10-respins/ | Lubuntu Development | Now testing Bionic Beaver dailies | http://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel) and Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org) | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> there
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] (20180105) has been added
<lubot> <Netkas> was there a reason to pin that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Netkas, Yes, because people need to know about it.
<lubot> <Netkas> oh wait, my bad. I didn't notice the link attached to it, I thought it was just the bot making it's introduction
<wxl> keep an eye out for anyone that has problems with their machine because of Dot One
<wxl> there are solutions, even if it appears BIOS is borked
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> wxl: See the FAQ on the blog post ;)
<wxl> oooh good job
<wxl> suggestion, tsimonq2: put the Spectre/Meldown in a separate section
<wxl> also i would avoid listing the machines
<wxl> it's not an exhaustive list
<wxl> and the issue is not those machines but the serial flashes they contain
<tsimonq2> Alright.
<tsimonq2> Give me a minute to fix ubuntu-cdimage.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] (20180106) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] (20180106) has been added
<tsimonq2> wxl: I fixed the announcement a while ago BTW :)
<wxl> good
<lubot> <carriewst> @wxl, Oooooh
<lubot> <carriewst> Looks good
<lubot> <carriewst> 3.18 eol 😢
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He's referring to this
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from wxl: <wxl> Meltdown/Spectre-fixed stable kernels now out https://lwn.net/Articles/743246
<lubot> <carriewst> (Photo, 1280x1139) https://i.imgur.com/iBsvtTW.jpg Me currently
<lubot> anyytime was added by: anyytime
<lubot> <carriewst> @tsimonq2, do i need to fetch/sync the packages locally before building? how do i do that?
<lubot> <carriewst> @carriewst, supposedly i need sources.list?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Morning. We have kernels?
<lubot> <acheronuk> @VikingRedwolf, When did we not? :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ._.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> aaaand patched ones?
<lubot> <acheronuk> @VikingRedwolf, Patched for what? The bios bug, or meltdown/spectre?
<lubot> <acheronuk> The bios one we have, and updated isos to test
<lubot> <acheronuk> Meltdown/Spectre only has a patched kernel landed so far in Bionic -proposed I think
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> why are the browsers releasing their own patches? Chrome, the Fox, Opera...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> odd
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> btw... HELLOOO RIK!!
<lubot> <acheronuk> @VikingRedwolf, I would guess to prevent exploitation via malicious website scripts, on systems with an unpatched OS/kernel,  in the waiting period for the full OS fixes.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> makes sense
<lubot> <acheronuk> could be more to it than that, but not read enough. but that seems more than enough for browsers to patch quickly
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> aye
 * agaida think: security patched kernels are for weenies :P
<agaida> Vikingredwolf: the really nice thing will be the full migitation, but that will take time - so in the maintime the most important tool is brain
<agaida> see also https://pb.5id.eu/XS9P - esp. the world rebuild, will be much fun in the next times
<agaida> and i guess there will be several rebuilds of the world
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Brains are overrated though :$
<agaida> also true
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Specially mine! o__o
<agaida> i had a nice blue screen in our company because of the migitation updates today - so i'm more than biased about well and extensive tested panic patches :D
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> guys, today it is like 9 months that I switched from Win10 to Lubuntu and I would like to spend a word of appreciation to you all who develop this amazing OS which enabled me to revive old machines and make new ones work better. i really love it, so thanks very much
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> sorry for the OT
<lubot> IllTaringuero was added by: IllTaringuero
<lubot> <IllTaringuero> hi guys
<lubot> <IllTaringuero> what is the different betwin lubuntu desktop and lubuntu alternate?
<krytarik> Just the installer basically.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @carriewst, You don't really build it all at once...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @AlFXLogic, Thanks for using Lubuntu :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @AlFXLogic, 😍
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-07
<lubot> <carriewst> @AlFXLogic, Thats what u wanted to say
<lubot> <carriewst> I tried every distro possible but there's ni better than lubuntu
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> @carriewst, Exactly
<lubot> iPaky was added by: iPaky
<lubot> <iPaky> Hello. Can i use Openvpn whit user and pass only?
<lubot> <iPaky> Whitout certificate?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> It depends on the VPN. If you're in RiseUp you need. Not in ProtonVPN.
<lubot> <iPaky> Where is the Different
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Sorry? You mean what's different between them? As I told, it depends on them, their servers.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> RiseUp gives you a PEM certificate when you join them.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @iPaky: https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/GettingStartedwithOVPN
<lubot> <iPaky> I whany only user e pass
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> every provider is different
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I can't help you with that. please, read that guide. but this is a Dev channel, we can't give you support for OpenVPN. sorry
<lubot> <iPaky> Uff ok tua
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 👍🏻
<lubot> <iPaky> @VikingRedwolf, Can you help me on pv?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> what's pv? O_o
<lubot> <iPaky> Private
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> we'd get the same result, I'm afraid I can't help much
<lubot> <iPaky> Ok
<wxl> tsimonq2: you saw bug 1741713 is back in artful dot one?
<ubot93> Bug 1741713 in debootstrap (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu testcases 'Alternate Install': Debootstrap fails due to dependency problems" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741713
<wxl> i think it's slightly different but
<wxl> let me show you what i'm talking abot
<wxl> since i'm guessing you don't remember
<tsimonq2> wxl: I don't remember
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/busybox/+bug/1737662
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1737662 in ubuntu-power-systems "Unable to install ubuntu1804 build with Debootstrap warning on witherspoon system" [Critical, Fix Committed]
<wxl> no that's not exactly the same i don't think
<wxl> we had this early in bionic
<tsimonq2> Hm
<tsimonq2> wxl: Can you reproduce it?
<wxl> just been confirmed tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> *sigh*
<wxl> i'm downloading server right now because the last one we had affected them too
<wxl> as you know pushing it their direction usually gets things happening
<tsimonq2> Alright, let me know how it gors.
<wxl> whereas when it just affects us.......
<tsimonq2> *goes
<wxl> tsimonq2: it's not the same package depends, but a fail none the less http://www.termbin.com/8zda
<tsimonq2> wxl: Get attention on it ;)
<wxl> bug 1741713
<ubot93> Bug 1741713 in debootstrap (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu testcases 'Alternate Install': Debootstrap fails due to dependency problems" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741713
<wxl> desktop works fine at least for the one testcase i did, tsimonq2
<wxl> who/where do i talk to re:server?
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-31
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 already on disco?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have been since day 0
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jaja, I was meaning the announcement you tweeted
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> yup
<lubot> <HMollerCl> npacking lxqt-config (0.13.0+git20181226-0ubuntu1) over (0.13.0-0ubuntu5) ... ... dpkg: error processing archive /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-boVMI0/28-lxqt-config_0.13.0+git20181226-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack): ...  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/lxqt/translations/lxqt-config/lxqt-config_ar.qm', which is also in package lxqt-config-l10
<lubot> n 0.13.0-0ubuntu1 ... dpkg-deb: error: paste subprocess was killed by signal (Broken pipe) ... Preparing to unpack .../29-python3-debianbts_2.8.1_all.deb ... ... Unpacking python3-debianbts (2.8.1) over (2.7.2) ... ... Preparing to unpack .../30-xdg-desktop-portal-kde_5.14.4-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb ... ... Unpacking xdg-desktop-portal-kde (5.14.4-0ubunt
<lubot> u3) over (5.14.4-0ubuntu2) ... ... Errors were encountered while processing: ...  /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-boVMI0/28-lxqt-config_0.13.0+git20181226-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb ... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup
<lubot> <HMollerCl> has somethibng to do with it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Run `sudo apt update` one more time
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Race conditions are racey
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As soon as I uploaded it and did a test install I figured that out, so 0.13.0+git20181226-0ubuntu2 fixes it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It migrated like 30 mins after 0.13.0+git20181226-0ubuntu1 did
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bleh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But yeah
<lubot> <HMollerCl> y
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wrong window
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<lubot> <HMollerCl> still gives the error, wil have to wait a little longer perhaps
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you where working with nm-tray? I noticed that nm-applet works nice with plain papirus icon theme, but nm-tray don't (nad is the only one I've seen that is to dark for the panel)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [you where working with nm-tray? I noticed that nm-applet works nice with plain p …], Hm, not sure
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 203x35) https://i.imgur.com/ufpHWZw.jpg the first icon is from nm-tray, the 4th from nm-applet
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE2f7f85670fd0: DSC file for 0.13.0+git20181226-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE2f7f85670fd0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE96f1d9f4ab15: DSC file for 0.13.0+git20181226-0ubuntu2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE96f1d9f4ab15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE24b56f756e57: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0+git20181226-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE24b56f756e57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE0bfb4e7297df: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0+git20181226-0ubuntu2 to ubuntu/disco…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE0bfb4e7297df
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE7bbbad8b6288: lower-lxqt-version.patch] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE7bbbad8b6288
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE060eda4d26d2: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0+git20181226-0ubuntu1 to…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE060eda4d26d2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE3d665fb86a72: lower-lxqt-version.patch] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE3d665fb86a72
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE418de378dd32: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0+git20181226-0ubuntu2 to…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE418de378dd32
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T166: Package update notification] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T166#3538
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALafd086e0c4f9: Write more featherpad prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALafd086e0c4f9
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-01
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALef92736db83c: Add more prefrences to featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALef92736db83c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rFEATHERPADARCHIVE11d2bd873bb2: DSC file for 0.9.2-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rFEATHERPADARCHIVE11d2bd873bb2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rFEATHERPADARCHIVEdba33f0f7efc: DSC file for 0.9.2-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rFEATHERPADARCHIVEdba33f0f7efc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rFEATHERPADARCHIVEac8f3e43856e: Import patches-unapplied version 0.9.2-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rFEATHERPADARCHIVEac8f3e43856e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rFEATHERPADARCHIVE6796bc9c3a75: Import patches-applied version 0.9.2-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rFEATHERPADARCHIVE6796bc9c3a75
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> (Photo, 1280x853) https://i.imgur.com/sfJVHSA.jpg
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc0bd458b4384: Add support syntax override] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc0bd458b4384
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1079980541049483264
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T166: Package update notification] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T166#3539
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-02
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf7eadbdfa6d1: Add always show line numbers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf7eadbdfa6d1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbe135e921ab8: Minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbe135e921ab8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL408417d2f975: Add score label to 2048-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL408417d2f975
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL46af47c22c9d: Add Latency] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL46af47c22c9d
<lubot> <UnsonWong> https://github.com/rekols/redict
<lubot> <UnsonWong> (Sticker, 512x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/9rrvVsHW/file_5738.png
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL919a8086d6bf: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL919a8086d6bf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL752c9158cfd3: Translated using Weblate (Dutch)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL752c9158cfd3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL01c5844953e3: Translated using Weblate (Italian)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL01c5844953e3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe5841bf7e760: Translated using Weblate (Dutch)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe5841bf7e760
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfc514c39478b: Translated using Weblate (Italian)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfc514c39478b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd6d23d45b0a0: Translated using Weblate (Italian)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd6d23d45b0a0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfaa6dc3b2113: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfaa6dc3b2113
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbc3627dcf634: Translated using Weblate (Dutch)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbc3627dcf634
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL049b05c27f8c: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL049b05c27f8c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb3e6236a5f49: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb3e6236a5f49
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2124edc60a8b: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2124edc60a8b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2394ecf5c622: Add latency offset] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2394ecf5c622
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL659601b90cca: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL659601b90cca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE0b01cef450b7: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu7] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE0b01cef450b7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEfad6526ceb9a: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu7 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEfad6526ceb9a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEb17bdeebef6c: Dynamically load libfm-qt] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEb17bdeebef6c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEba7a16302024: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu7 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEba7a16302024
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL72488238aee3: Add keyboard shortcut labeling on lximage-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL72488238aee3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc159a766ea85: Add open directory] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc159a766ea85
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf714eb2ed5fd: Fix accidental duplication] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf714eb2ed5fd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb2a8411edac1: Add new window to lximage-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb2a8411edac1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe5d0baf261ac: Add file properties to lximage-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe5d0baf261ac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL90b23190f1c6: Add slideshow to lximage-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL90b23190f1c6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL02791d2bbc88: Add how to take another screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL02791d2bbc88
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaefa80a3377e: fix scan resolution spelling and add label] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaefa80a3377e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL497289f73163: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL497289f73163
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL72e1186a3815: Add how to exit search] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL72e1186a3815
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc92e72521cb8: Add View to fonts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc92e72521cb8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6ea31dcafbaf: Add restore most recently closed tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6ea31dcafbaf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0c9311368615: Add labels for document recovery] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0c9311368615
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL983fbc63159b: Style spellcheck] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL983fbc63159b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL98c02bf5799d: Add labels to panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL98c02bf5799d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcf6a5c2ff31b: Add more labels to lxqt-panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcf6a5c2ff31b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALecaa50803f16: Remove unnescary whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALecaa50803f16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2fb08530661a: Add how to disable wifi] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2fb08530661a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd3f5e04730d2: Add turning off all networking] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd3f5e04730d2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL62c282211322: Style labels] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL62c282211322
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T166: Package update notification] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T166#3541
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVEa4c0af68219b: DSC file for 3.6.1-8] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVEa4c0af68219b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE01db4cbdfa8c: DSC file for 3.6.1-8] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE01db4cbdfa8c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE09441bf96082: 04_fix_xml_load_file.patch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE09441bf96082
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE6b1dabf9ede9: Upstream patch to fix title on java applications] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE6b1dabf9ede9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE5f936b7a279e: Fixed load gnome 3 applications] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE5f936b7a279e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVEc73c90075f83: 704724_fix_refers-to-autostart.sh.patch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVEc73c90075f83
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVEf63b142d13ea: Fix spelling-error-in-binary] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVEf63b142d13ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE03d619172eae: Disable sets a dull gray background during startup] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE03d619172eae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE2dad9a279e7e: Fix toggled hover and pressed images masks not loaded] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE2dad9a279e7e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE8f35f784968a: Import patches-applied version 3.6.1-8 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE8f35f784968a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVEf58b6ee3e637: 01_rc.xml.patch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVEf58b6ee3e637
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVEcab416e4771b: Import patches-unapplied version 3.6.1-8 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVEcab416e4771b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE16e8adef87cd: Add keywords to desktop file.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE16e8adef87cd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE6486f90a99c6: Add compatibility to obsession when the pyxdg is not running] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE6486f90a99c6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE84e9ad201c5c: Fix showing startup notification] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE84e9ad201c5c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE19c42bb9c078: [PATCH] Remove ability to maximise a window in a single direction.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE19c42bb9c078
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE58c85a79177c: adapt-to-gsd-324] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE58c85a79177c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVEbe8820c60bb9: Re-enable horizontal and vertical maximization/restore] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVEbe8820c60bb9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE11c3148ed334: 02_fix_freedesktop_compliance.patch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE11c3148ed334
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE00eef05e3a3d: Use scrot for taking a screenshots] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE00eef05e3a3d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVEf4c112a21f55: [PATCH] Replace getgrent with getgroups. Fixes #5978.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVEf4c112a21f55
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE5d30ac7fe6cc: [PATCH] Add 'last' as a desktop target for if/foreach] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE5d30ac7fe6cc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVEe268124a703c: Drop check gnome version and depends on gconf2.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVEe268124a703c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVEdad0ede93316: [PATCH] Merge in changes from Jessie RPi release.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVEdad0ede93316
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE8bdd92d3e935: Removed top border on undecorated maximized windows] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE8bdd92d3e935
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOPENBOXARCHIVE5f63d1c5c4c9: [PATCH] Add Anholt patch to speed up dragging.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOPENBOXARCHIVE5f63d1c5c4c9
<lubot> <HMollerCl> happy new year to everyone!!
<hmollercl> are you there wxl?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Happy new year @HMollerCl !
<lubot> <TobiasSchneehardt> @HMollerCl [happy new year to everyone!!], Yeah, happy new year to everyone!
<teward> wxl is not here according to his away message lol
<wxl> finally back from a long vacation actually
<hmollercl> good vacations wxl?
<wxl> yeah. nothing too exciting but time off is always good. us americans rarely get it :/
<hmollercl> good!
<wxl> what did i miss?
<hmollercl> I have questions regarding the update-notifier
<wxl> fire away
<teward> wxl: you missed me taking over the earth.  (welcome back)
<hmollercl> I have done an extensive search, on what exists. The thins that exists are in cpp
<hmollercl> (not python)
<wxl> teward: and by "the earth" you mean "the company bathroom," right?
<teward> wxl: actually I installed a cryptominer on the Phab server :P
<teward> loljk
<wxl> hahahhahahah
<hmollercl> so, what doy you have in mind for the notifier? Only notifier that gives a message "you should update your system"?
<hmollercl> or an update manager to
<hmollercl> or maybe open discover in update mode when updates are available ??
<wxl> teward: spank chain? :)
<wxl> hmollercl: well, that's what the current system supposedly does.. provide a message
<teward> wxl: i think the question is do you want to keep the status quo or do you want to have it do more :P
<teward> status quo in terms of what it *does*
<teward> :P
<wxl> oh well, i mean at minimum it should provide the same functionality
<hmollercl> @wxl supposedly does? I've never seen it
<wxl> it seems to me that's the most reasonable solution
<lubot> <kc2bez> Bionic does. Cosmic does not. I agree a little systray thing that says updates are available would be great.
<hmollercl> we could put a message with 2 buttons, dismiss and open discover update with 
<hmollercl> plasma-discover --mode Update
<wxl> here we go https://lifehacker.com/5295449/disable-ubuntus-annoying-update-manager-popup
<wxl> that's a shot o fthe popup
<wxl> or at least one of them :/
<wxl> you don't have to copy it. 
<hmollercl> but that is update-manager
<hmollercl> update-notifier only checks if there are updates
<hmollercl> I would let the user decide how/where he wants to perform the upgrade
<wxl> that must be the wrong one then
<hmollercl> I thinks ubuntu has (at least now) both of theme closely related
<wxl> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/software-updater.jpg
<wxl> ?
<hmollercl> that's the one in 16.04
<hmollercl> The thing i that the more we do, the more we have to maintain.
<hmollercl> That's we I would only make a notification of "there are updates" and handle the updates in other piece of software (discover for example).
<wxl> yes, i think that would be good
<hmollercl> ok, I will work with that in mind
<hmollercl> wxl, another things, I have finished to port additional dirver tab, is pending aproval on launchapd for merge.
<wxl> very good!
<hmollercl> I put tsimonq2 as reviewer, should I put someone else? Here it is the merge https://code.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/software-properties/software-properties/+merge/361331
<wxl> you can add me though it might be a while before i can seriously take a look at it
<hmollercl> good, done!
<hmollercl> Thanks! I know simon ins in exams and I won't be able to be tomorrow on the meeting (my son birhtday) so I wanted to pass that info.
<wxl> sounds good. thanks again for the hard work and happy birthday to your son!
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> @HMollerCl [happy new year to everyone!!], 🎉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @hmollercl [<hmollercl> Thanks! I know simon ins in exams and I won't be able to be tomorrow …], Happy birthday to your son! ... Exams don't start quite yet, but soon...
<teward> that's a lie, you're in the middle of sysadmin exams and FAILING THEM.
<teward> *laughs*
<teward> no but seriously, happy new year to those i haven't told this to yet.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> My discover version doesn't want to update packages. Update option on top right is grayed out. Someone has the same issue?
<kc2bez> @HMollerCl Disco or cosmic?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Disco
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But it will also be good to know what happens in cosmic
<kc2bez> I didn't have any updates available but I was able to check for updates in cosmic.
<kc2bez> I did a fresh disco install in a VM and was able to update in discover.
<kc2bez> It had 18 updates from the 12-30 daily.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-03
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE41db65d483b0: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu6] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE41db65d483b0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEb6b732f53bc1: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu6 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEb6b732f53bc1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE692740e48e18: Definitely remove plugin-clock] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE692740e48e18
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE61cda5a81d3c: volume: Do not auto-unmute on volume change] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE61cda5a81d3c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE6ea988f099e9: Allow plugin's "static" configration change] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE6ea988f099e9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE0af21eb162a4: Add "override" to declarations] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE0af21eb162a4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEda65b5179ce4: Add auto-expansion feature] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEda65b5179ce4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEd6cace56eb6b: Use QStringLiteral whenever possible] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEd6cace56eb6b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEab65364df34c: Add optional overriding of icon theme.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEab65364df34c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE3140f93015c6: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu6 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE3140f93015c6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL787ddb212c89: style more labels for qps] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL787ddb212c89
<lubot> <UnsonWong> https://github.com/rekols/redict
<lubot> <UnsonWong> English dictionary
<lubot> Manikandan Zippyops was added by: Manikandan Zippyops
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> It had 18 updates from the 12-30 daily.], Thanks! I believe that y there os something broken in my system then
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8356180fba6c: Add how to add a keyboard layout] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8356180fba6c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa644ee27fad8: Add how to remove keyboard layout] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa644ee27fad8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa18903ca19aa: Add more labels to openbox settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa18903ca19aa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL10591b727b2f: Add more styling to labels of obconf-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL10591b727b2f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALab66c5de038d: Add labels to two button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALab66c5de038d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL39750766f1b2: Style labels to two buttons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL39750766f1b2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALffe40c3b27cc: Add how to close any launched one of the application] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALffe40c3b27cc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL60f2eae98671: Add colorize checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL60f2eae98671
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4314d6930f47: fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4314d6930f47
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL320813535a2e: Add labels on advanced tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL320813535a2e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALec1b5490f2a7: fix autohide and label it] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALec1b5490f2a7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf6b44612e7ca: add labels to add remove applets] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf6b44612e7ca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL07a8372c6d79: Add how to view all installed packages in muon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL07a8372c6d79
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa287831295b5: Add minor clarification] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa287831295b5
<lubot> <fwapy> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/WGy4CbGA/file_5764.jpg
<lynorian> @fwapy did you use skanlite to get that?
<lubot> <fwapy> what
<lubot> <fwapy> @tsimonq2
<lubot> <fwapy> my phone
<lubot> <teward001> lol what did Simon do to your phone @RainBow :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe59f01675c72: fix leave sesssion checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe59f01675c72
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9505374d50b9: style even more labels] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9505374d50b9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1943f7c625b6: Remove unesscary whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1943f7c625b6
<lubot> <acheronuk> is anyone looking at why your iso fails to build?
<lubot> <acheronuk> The following packages have unmet dependencies: ...  lxqt-config : Conflicts: lxqt-config-l10n (<= 0.13.0-0ubuntu1) but 0.13.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed ...                Recommends: disk-manager but it is not installable ... E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2
<lubot> <fwapy> @teward001 [lol what did Simon do to your phone @RainBow :P], nothing actually, i accidentally sent it
<lubot> <teward001> ah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [The following packages have unmet dependencies: ...  lxqt-config : Conflicts: lxqt-c …], Aha
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl update-notifier here https://github.com/hmollercl/lubuntu-update-notifier the connectio to discover is still a bit clumsy.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So wait it IS possible to only make changes on a personal Github to be reflected in Lubuntus actual code?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I thought arc is the only way
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Cause when I modified the Github for lubuntu, it didn't change the phabricator at all
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm still sick fam, though I'm now only coughing at times which is good. Haven't worked on anything at all but thankfully I've had a week off between my old and new job. One way to spend it being sick though :/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk Hi rik, do you know if it is possible to start muon in upgrade/update tab/mode? similar as plasma-discover —mode Update
<lubot> <acheronuk> No idea :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk [No idea :P], do you know where/who can I ask?
<lubot> <acheronuk> The developer. email in this commit: https://cgit.kde.org/muon.git/commit/?id=8453986756bfad695e318c9c147ec55c0b666d06
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Thanks!!
<lubot> <teward001> is there a reason the 18.10 ISOs weren't respinned to fix the Calamares issue?
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 wxl: ^
<wxl> which issue? i'm out of the loop here
<lubot> <teward001> the python socket issue in cala
<lubot> <teward001> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/268453833208889345/530482212953522196/20190104_092719.jpg is from an 18.10 ISO
<lubot> <teward001> no that's not mine, but i am spinning a VM to confirm at my home lab.
<wxl> my feeling, personally: it's an easy workaround and it does not affect everyone
<lubot> <teward001> then document the workaround
<lubot> <teward001> and provide it?
<lubot> <teward001> 'cause that's... a nasty error to be hitting with automatic installation processes
<lubot> <teward001> alternatively, where did you guys document the workaround
<lubot> <teward001> because if that happens on a standard 32bit ISO install then you're all in for some hell.
<wxl> typically release notes, on the blog
<lubot> <teward001> (not from me necessarily, but...)
<wxl> but as i said, it only happens on a small fraction of installs
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: ERROR:Undocumented
<lubot> <teward001> this said, what's the workaround
<lubot> <teward001> 'cause this guy's angry right now 😐
<lubot> <teward001> and i'd hate to ban people from discord 😐
<wxl> basically apply the fix. it's not compiled so it's easy to just fix it. or just edit the main function so it just falls through to the default
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl update notifier should do "apt upgrade" or "apt dist-upgrade" ??? Some people call "apt upgrade" a safe upgrade cause it don't delete.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the majority of implementations I have seen use "apt upgrade"
<lubot> <teward001> "apply the fix"
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: ***LINKS TO THE FIX***
<lubot> <teward001> these are needed.
<lubot> <teward001> i don't keep all our fixes documented you know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's the workaround again?
<teward> tsimonq2: GOOD QUESTION
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And yes teward WHO KEEPS MESSAGING ME *shot*
<teward> would be nice if it was *documented somewhere*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I will update release notes
<lubot> <teward001> thank you kindly.
<lubot> <aptghetto> @HMollerCl [@wxl update notifier should do "apt upgrade" or "apt dist-upgrade" ??? Some peop …], `apt dist-upgrade` does not really exist, use `apt full-upgrade` instead. On desktop systems this should be safe enough and I have never used `apt upgrade` in the last years
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in apt-python only appear distUpgrade ... Upgrade([distUpgrade=False]) ...     Perform an upgrade. More detailed, this marks all the upgradable packages for upgrade. You still need to call pkgDepCache.Commit() for the changes to apply. ...     To perform a dist-upgrade, the optional parameter distUpgrade has to be set to True.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> only a naming issue?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Does this use apt-get or apt? With apt-get it is called dist-upgrade and is the better choice for scripting.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> apt I think. The apt_pkg extensions provides a more low-level way to work with apt. It can do everything apt can, and is written in C++. It has been in python-apt since the beginning. https://stuff.mit.edu/afs/athena/system/i386_deb50/os/usr/share/doc/python-apt/html/apt_pkg/index.html
<docEbrown> Hey team is the standup on today?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup
<apt-ghetto> And when (UTC) starts this standup?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Now ;)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Present
<apt-ghetto> metoo
<guiverc> o/
<tsimonq2> Then let's do it. :)
<tsimonq2> What have y'all been up to?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll go first before I start coughing a fit again
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So:
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I've been sick for the past week on my week off between jobs but finally begin to feel better today. I tried installing lubuntu and steam together on my desktop and gave up after steam refuses to work even with the current work around. That being said I'm currently reinstalling everything windows related on my desktop. As far as c
<lubot> ++ learning plus qt learning goes, haven't touched that or the welcome center for 2 weeks due to being sick. Will hopefully get back in the swing of things next week when I start my new job as a customer success support analyst. Looking forward to it. Thanks that's all for me.
<apt-ghetto> Last year I refactored the automirror package which is now ready for review
<apt-ghetto> The next few weeks I am very busy, so I cannot work much for Lubuntu
<apt-ghetto> February will be better for doing some packaging or programming, where needed
<apt-ghetto> And normally I do not participate at these standups because I am sleeping
<apt-ghetto> thats all from my side
<guiverc> me nothing, no advancement from prior week(s); final `arc diff` flagged every file as changed; wiping my work directory for some reason..  should I have emailed lubuntu-devel instead of individual for help?  (I've not pushed this..)
<wxl> ..probably because people come and go, which is to say, i have been really busy over the holidays and all that. should be getting back into it soon.
<guiverc> (i'm done, sorry if wait was for me .. thanks wxl)
<wxl> (me, too)
<apt-ghetto> For 20.04 we plan to have also lxqt running with wayland?
<tsimonq2> Nope.
<tsimonq2> Not enough time for that.
<apt-ghetto> But for 20.10?
<tsimonq2> Hopefully.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Random question. Is there time for support for window managers like i3 and awesome by default installation?
<apt-ghetto> Will there be a master task for all wayland related tasks?
<apt-ghetto> i3 +1
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-04
<lynorian> I missed the standup but have been super busy on the manual 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf0d53e6b4767: fix wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf0d53e6b4767
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbe1084ca9530: Add open and save files to lomath] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbe1084ca9530
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL43b8e2af909d: Add symbols to lomath] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL43b8e2af909d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL488a0dfed4c1: Add how to change slide layout] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL488a0dfed4c1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfbd9118a70f7: Start useage on trojita sorry wxl for not doing this sooner] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfbd9118a70f7
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lynorian: Hey, maybe put something in the manual about installing something like i3?
<wxl> or maybe just more generally, switching window managers, but using i3 as an example
<wxl> i'd just switch x-window-manager (or whatever it is, i can't remember), and set it (x-window-manager) to be the window manager in lxqt-session, and then for tiling wms, disable the panel and probably turn off desktop control in pcmanfm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That's a good idea for the manual for sure then
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Really appreciate it cause I tried to install it with just Muon but it said it was missing dependencies when I tried to relogin to another session using i3
<lubot> Zlaty was added by: Zlaty
<wxl> welcome @Zlaty
<lubot> <Zlaty> @wxl [<wxl> welcome @Zlaty], Hey
<wxl> you here to observe or interested in contributing?
<lubot> <Zlaty> Hello, guys. I’m not a developer, unfortunately. But i’m designer. And sometimes I use Lubuntu almost every day. Also I’m very happy about LxQt because of svg support etc
<wxl> well we need contributions in all areas!
<wxl> @TheWendyPower is primarily involved in our design and such, so you might want to ping her if you're interested
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Zlaty [Hello, guys. I’m not a developer, unfortunately. But i’m designer. And sometimes …], I could totally use help there. I've been swamped with work the last few months.
<wxl> see? :)
<lubot> <Zlaty> Thanks, I will, just right after I’ll finish something to show for revision 😉 Or it will be better to join on resolving current tasks?
<lubot> <Zlaty> Oh.. I see 😉 Hello, @TheWendyPower
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Zlaty [Thanks, I will, just right after I’ll finish something to show for revision 😉 O …], There are current tasks that can be considered. I have two big jobs I need to get wrapped up (all my time and energy is going there right now). There is stuff that @SamuelBanya needs and I just need to get it done. 😔 Sorry Samuel!!!
<lubot> !!
<lubot> <Zlaty> @TheWendyPower [There are current tasks that can be considered. I have two big jobs I need to ge …], So, can i watch on them? Should I ask Samuel or..?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey Artem, you're more than welcome to join the team!
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just saw this too
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I've been sick for the past week but, basically I've been trying to develop the "Welcome Center" for the April release with C++ and qt
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It's pretty straightforward with Qt Creator and I've been using a C++ primer 8th ed book with qt tutorials on how to do it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That being said, Wendy was tasked with helping me make assets for the welcome center aka general UI buttons and the background of the welcome center itself
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Two of our team leads you should get to know is Walter aka @wxl and Simon aka @tsimonq2
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Other than that, take a look at the existing assets in the Welcome Center directory that Wendy made and we can work together to make the buttons and layout the way you would like it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Also look at the contribution guide too in cases you have to do arc commits later to post to Lubuntu's repositories
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll try linking one sec
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Our main site: https://lubuntu.me/
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Don't go to the .net one. Long story short, Pretty much the guy that owns that domain is trying to tamper our image so ignore that site.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *looking for welcome center repo linm
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Link
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Zlaty one thing I could use help on is wallpapers. For the next release we would like a variety of nice looking unique wallpapers. Theme consistency is another big project. Any help if finding areas that needs fixed is very much appreciated!
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> https://phab.lubuntu.me/
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> This is Phabricator which is basically like an open source GitHub, same idea
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-welcome-center/
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> ^ this is the Welcome Center "task" that I was talking about
<lubot> <Zlaty> @SamuelBanya [This is Phabricator which is basically like an open source GitHub, same idea], thx I just searched for github repo xD
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah we actually have one
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> But it's a one way mirror
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Meaning that you can only make changes on the phabricator repo
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Which gets reflected to the GitHub repo
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Not the other way around
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/contributor-guide/
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> ^ contributor guide
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hope that helps for now
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll definitely touch base with you within the next week when I start my new job since I'm still recovering from being sick
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thursday at 5 pm est is our "standup" meeting where everyone reports in on their progress. It's not mandatory but it's good to chime in with the team
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Other than that we're happy to have you. We're a pretty good bunch of adults, and are flexible so take your time in learning the ropes and you'll be good
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hope that helps.
<lubot> <Zlaty> @SamuelBanya [Hope that helps.], It helps, thanks alot.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sweet good to have you man. Looking forward to it.
<lubot> <Zlaty> @SamuelBanya [Thursday at 5 pm est is our "standup" meeting where everyone reports in on their …], at 5PM CET?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> 5 PM Eastern Standard Time
<wxl> @Zlaty if you need anything else, feel free to ask 
<lubot> <Zlaty> @TheWendyPower [@Zlaty one thing I could use help on is wallpapers. For the next release we woul …], I’m not specialized in raster graphics, but I can make a few wallpapers(actually already made). The central theme is still cosmic?  ... Do we have a UI kit or some sketches of it?
<lubot> <Zlaty> @wxl [<wxl> @Zlaty if you need anything else, feel free to ask], I have a lot of questions, but I don’t want to waste your time on stuff which can be figured out by myself.
<wxl> @Zlaty there is no such thing as a stupid question. if i'm here to answer, i'm happy to do it.
<wxl> ..especiallly for someone that wants to help!
<wxl> the only thing i'm perhaps not as well equipped at answering is the details about the actual work required. like i can tell you "yes i want new wallpapers" but that's about the end of it. we leave it to the designers to figure out how they are to look :)
<wxl> infrastructure related things i can most certainly help out with. how to use phabricator, what our schedule and timelines are like, who to contact about this and that, etc.
<wxl> and development stuff, too, of course :)
<lubot> <Zlaty> Is every SVG properties can be dislayed in Qt? I mean filters etc.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-05
<wxl> Qt supports the static features of SVG 1.2 Tiny. ECMA scripts and DOM manipulation are currently not supported.
<wxl> ^^ quote from the website. does that help?
<wxl> https://www.w3.org/Graphics/SVG/feature/1.2/#SVG-static << static features
<wxl> 1.2 tiny spec https://www.w3.org/TR/SVGMobile12/
<lubot> <Zlaty> @wxl [<wxl> https://www.w3.org/Graphics/SVG/feature/1.2/#SVG-static << static features], guess it means that I can use SMIL?
<wxl> don't think so. animation isn't involved in that list
<wxl> qtsvg does support animation though, so....
<wxl> seems there's SOME sort of confusion, as seen here https://stackoverflow.com/questions/23095732/why-do-animated-elements-in-qtsvg-need-to-be-of-type-animatetransform-in-order-t
<lubot> <Zlaty> https://www.w3.org/TR/SVGMobile12/animate.html
<wxl> yes, but they only do the static features
<wxl> nothing else
<wxl> not the entirety of the 1.2 tiny spec
<lubot> <Zlaty> I’ve found function “animated()” here: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qsvgrenderer.html does it change anything?
<lubot> <Zlaty> Actually it’s not a best idea to animate parts of UI inside of SVG.
<wxl> yeah i'm not sure. haven't played with it honestly. 
<wxl> do you do irc at all?
<lubot> <Zlaty> @wxl [<wxl> do you do irc at all?], Used it in the past. When I was 15 years old.
<wxl> there is a #qt channel on freenode
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Welcome @Zlaty
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If you find any issue you think it must be enhanced, feel free to share it here. More are eyes are better. For example, there has been a lot of critics over the volume icon in the panel, we didn't notice that before
<lubot> <Zlaty> @HMollerCl [If you find any issue you think it must be enhanced, feel free to share it here. …], I have experience of installing 18.10 with LXQt on weak(but modern: Gigabyte Brix BACE-3160 / Celeron J3160, 4Gb RAM, etc.) PC. Unfortunately, it wasn't close to LXDE in performance meaning.
<lubot> <Zlaty> Somehow I turned on the translucent mode of UI, and it almost decreased performance to Windows 10 level.
<lubot> <Zlaty> It’s not representative feedback because I just started exploring LXQt.
<lubot> <Zlaty> But the main feature of lubuntu always was lightweight.
<lynorian> zlaty: turn off compton then it is not nessecary
<lynorian> it is off by default becasue of performance
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Mmm, Compton, which creates transparency effects, consumes recourses. I haven't test that much but I believe that the amount of recourses used depends on how much effects you have configured
<wxl> also for perspective: lxde is really not being developed very well. if and when they do manage to get gtk3 compatibility working, it will not be as lightweight as lxqt. the comparison between old lxde and current lxqt really isn't fair
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That's why I believe Compton should not be enable by default
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've done comparison between lxde and lxqt system task (panel, file manager, etc...) and lxqt is lighter than lxde in those
<lubot> <HMollerCl> You could also disable qlipper if you don't use it
<zlaty> HMollerCl: lynorian is right about compton, i guess trouble was in it
<lynorian> that too I personally on my computer with 16 GB of ram and an amd ryzen 3 2200G I only have shadows but that is 
<wxl> i also wonder if it's not possible that the celeron might not lack certain capabilities newer processors might have, regardless of speed
<zlaty> wxl: PC was connected to 4K TV for monitoring purposes
<lynorian> wait J is rebadged atom stuff so it was never that powerful to begin with
<wxl> i'm thinking somewhat less about speed and more about optimizations for certain tasks where perhaps building around modern processors certain graphical tasks might not perform as well on the older stuff
<wxl> but yeah atom--- eww
<lynorian> no the more recent atom based stuff probably is not really that good at 4k
<lynorian> wxl that processor is like one of the way later ones
<lynorian> https://github.com/tsujan/FeatherPad/issues/57 yay 
<ubot93> Issue 57 in tsujan/FeatherPad "ReStructuredText highlighting?" [Closed]
<Wafficus> hey guys, any updates in terms of that i3 manual addition?
<Wafficus> just wondering cause I got my laptop booted up again, and wanted to mess around with it for a bit
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Any thoughts on apper? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apper @acheronuk ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Why don't we have it in lubuntu @tsimonq2 ?
<Wafficus> what's apper?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Package managee
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And software center
<lubot> <HMollerCl> You can install it is in the repos
<Wafficus> ah I see
<Wafficus> you know what would be a cool thing I could possibly do the for the new release though
<Wafficus> to make a startup sound
<Wafficus> does anyone think this would be cool or no?
<Wafficus> a set of like 5 startup synth type openings
<Wafficus> reminiscent of like Windows 98, MacOS, etc
<Wafficus> also, has anyone ever gotten w3m-img to work with Q Terminal or is that not supported? I installed it via Muon package manager, but I still don't see any images in w3m by default while using Tmux plus QTerminal
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Zlaty [I’m not specialized in raster graphics, but I can make a few wallpapers(actually …], Not currently, but something I should add to my todo list hopefully I'll have some non Lubuntu stuff wrapped up in a couple weeks and slam some of that stuff out.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Zlaty [I’m not specialized in raster graphics, but I can make a few wallpapers(actually …], Next codename is "disco dingo"
<lubot> <TobiasSchneehardt> @HMollerCl [Next codename is "disco dingo"], Nice. Thats sound so cool!
<phoe6> Hello, I noticed a bug in Lubuntu 18.10 where I cannot change the default browser from firefox to something else.
<phoe6> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/IReQNwvl/
<phoe6> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/vGSlRHan/
<phoe6> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/1pQRLXfG/
<phoe6> Why does xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/session.conf go with a default browser as firefox?
<apt-ghetto> It was set by tsimonq2
<phoe6> Only after I manually change that to chromium-browser, the Lubuntu recognized my default app change.
<phoe6> Even changing to chromium-browser does not look correct to me.
<phoe6> It should not be hardcoded
<phoe6> I propose we remove that BROWSER variable from xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/session.conf
<phoe6> Bug report or patch? How can I go about this?
<apt-ghetto> Please write a bug report, so it can be discussed first
<apt-ghetto> You can create a task on https://phab.lubuntu.me or a bug report on https://launchpad.net
<lubot> <kc2bez> This is our wiki link on reporting bugs: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<apt-ghetto> The package is: lubuntu-default-settings
<lubot> <kc2bez> There is a report of this issue already, feel free to add a comment there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lxqt/+bug/1795539
<lubot> <kc2bez> We also have a task in phab https://phab.lubuntu.me/T164
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 wxl it looks like lugito dropped out.
<phoe6> Here we go https://phab.lubuntu.me/T177
<lubot> <ctisme> ...
<lubot> <teward001> someone want to assist Simon (@tsimonq2) and his lazy oversleeping butt with providing me a link to maybe this known bug so I can answer the question here on Ask Ubuntu?  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1107054/when-minimized-lxpanels-2nd-level-selection-is-unselectable
<lubot> <teward001> like maybe wxl or someone?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> Looking at fixing Lugito real quick.
<teward> broken bot is broken heheheh
<teward> :P
<tsimonq2> Oh, somehow it got killed. Cool.
<tsimonq2> It's back to life now.
<tsimonq2> Should start processing items Shortly.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE55cb5ca7d1ea: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE55cb5ca7d1ea
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEed62d9324747: Import patches-applied version 3.0.5-2 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEed62d9324747
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALffabaa25418e: Style more label for compton] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALffabaa25418e
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL74ff0691b0fa: Add search for loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL74ff0691b0fa
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb467e797e75a: Add play pause slideshow] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb467e797e75a
<lubot> <teward001> spam time!
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T177: Unable to change the default browser on Lubuntu 18.10] orsenthil (Senthil Kumaran) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T177#3550
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL786afff84f6c: Add more checkboxes to window-effects] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL786afff84f6c
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8410582da011: Add when no scanner detected] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8410582da011
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL009fda189228: fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL009fda189228
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8705ffe17516: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8705ffe17516
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVEf6fbf7100dc5: DSC file for 4:18.12.0-0ubuntu2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVEf6fbf7100dc5
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVEbd5c280921e8: Import patches-unapplied version 4:18.12.0-0ubuntu2 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVEbd5c280921e8
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVE8870291566d0: Fix running the test after requiring ECM 5.46.0] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVE8870291566d0
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVE566eb3758f18: DSC file for 4:18.12.0-0ubuntu1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVE566eb3758f18
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe7634d61780f: Improve Notification settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe7634d61780f
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVEa2638bcb9373: Import patches-applied version 4:18.12.0-0ubuntu2 to applied/ubuntu/disco…] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVEa2638bcb9373
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVE57b80545e0d2: Import patches-unapplied version 4:18.12.0-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVE57b80545e0d2
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE9ef3c9db356a: DSC file for 3.0.5-2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE9ef3c9db356a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rKCALCARCHIVEd6d7c81f5d58: Import patches-applied version 4:18.12.0-0ubuntu1 to applied/ubuntu/disco…] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rKCALCARCHIVEd6d7c81f5d58
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbb6957c7c2f6: add text alignment for loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbb6957c7c2f6
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL244b414c7e7a: syle labels for delay] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL244b414c7e7a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE3d7599227024: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.5-2 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE3d7599227024
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING54b73cb4c82e: Don't recommend lxqt-config-l10n and conflict it at the same time.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING54b73cb4c82e
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGbf55320b254e: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGbf55320b254e
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING50446e08c8f8: Merge 0.13.1-10 upload from Debian unstable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING50446e08c8f8
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE9c5dfbde7665: DSC file for 0.13.0+git20181226-0ubuntu3] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE9c5dfbde7665
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEa187d43c0648: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0+git20181226-0ubuntu3 to ubuntu/disco…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEa187d43c0648
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE865b4a68167f: lower-lxqt-version.patch] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE865b4a68167f
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE7ed3771d991b: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0+git20181226-0ubuntu3 to…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE7ed3771d991b
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-06
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa2c94735a31e: Add how to move a slide up and down] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa2c94735a31e
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6b1dadf0f26c: Add slide to first/last] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6b1dadf0f26c
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALce9660c27d6f: Add keyboard shortcut for firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALce9660c27d6f
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa5f88e8111f2: Add opening new window] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa5f88e8111f2
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe78817000db4: Rework preferences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe78817000db4
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL61ad777b45da: Add restore session checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL61ad777b45da
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL498b3978cdd6: Add prefrences for search engine] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL498b3978cdd6
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL844a5e7f60c2: Add checkbox for search suggestions] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL844a5e7f60c2
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL20310ceb8311: Add where to save downloads to prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL20310ceb8311
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVEb23ffc6583b5: DSC file for 1:0.13.0-4] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVEb23ffc6583b5
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE0edc512ece8a: Import patches-unapplied version 1:0.13.0-4 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE0edc512ece8a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE5db18bd723a0: 01_default_network_channel] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE5db18bd723a0
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE7f41c83e222f: 02_script_interpreter_path.patch] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE7f41c83e222f
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQUASSELARCHIVE61bb691e2c68: Import patches-applied version 1:0.13.0-4 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQUASSELARCHIVE61bb691e2c68
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-30
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Haven't uploaded yet
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Will upload on 2nd Jan
<wxl> well, you landed it, no?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Couldn't run dput
<wxl> so if you had arcanist set up, i'm not sure how it landed it as something else
<The_LoudSpeaker> No idea. Before this, i had the same set up. But if you or anyone else landed the diff. It would come as theloudspeaker@lubuntu.me
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think it is git settings issue.
<wxl> yeah that's possible
<lubot> <kc2bez> Specifically git email.
<wxl> i certainly have a .gitconfig
<wxl> 2B of the packaging requirements cover it
<The_LoudSpeaker> I did do a got config and set username and user email. I remember it coz it asked me when I am was trying to update globalkeys the day before and committed changes locally
<The_LoudSpeaker> *git config
<The_LoudSpeaker> **i was
<wxl> maybe you had it set up as a different user? you should go double check. that seems highly likely.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Sure.
<wxl> also check $EMAIL
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker https://store.kde.org/p/1323348/ seems neat but like a lot of other themes, seems to be unlicensed. i think we should just do our own theme for sddm.
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [Couldn't run dput], Looked more like your gpg was not set up properly
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [Looked more like your gpg was not set up properly], Yup! That was the reason for dput and debuild errors. But i dont understand how the author got changed.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Yup! That was the reason for dput and debuild errors. But i dont understand how …], Check the changelog
<lubot> <tsimonq2> DEBEMAIL env var
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [DEBEMAIL env var], Yup! I missed that probably.
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [Yup! That was the reason for dput and debuild errors. But i dont understand how …], The email used in the git commit message doesn't matter. It is what is in the debian/changelog trailer that matters! … The error you got was saying gpg could not sind the sectret key for your lubuntu.me address
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^^^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That'll do it
<lubot> <RikMills> Yep
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [The email used in the git commit message doesn't matter. It is what is in the de …], Yeah. I understand the reason for debuild error. I don't understand why the commit https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETAd5fbbc481817 has the author as ubuntu@focal-dev.lxd. The changelog has the correct email id and name.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ Check on the commit here.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> `git config --global user.name "Raman Sarda"`
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [Yeah. I understand the reason for debuild error. I don't understand why the comm …], That is odd, but doesn't stop you uploading
<lubot> <tsimonq2> `git config --global user.email "theloudspeaker@lubuntu.me"`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [That is odd, but doesn't stop you uploading], ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [git config --global user.email "theloudspeaker@lubuntu.me"], I probably did that. But it wasn't global I am afraid.
<wxl> then you didn't follow the tutorial
 * wxl gets out the cat of nine tails
<lubot> <RikMills> Wow. telegram desktop finally got a linux spell checker!
<lubot> <RikMills> I have wanted that for ages to fix my rubbish typing. 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [Wow. telegram desktop finally got a linux spell checker!], Or I've hijacked your Telegram install
<lubot> <RikMills> lol
<lubot> <RikMills> flavour flavor
<lubot> <RikMills> YES! It flags flavor as a spelling error. Great!
<wxl> change the locale and let's seee if it still stick :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> change the locale and let's seee if it still stick :)], Sounds like you need the spell checker in irssi...
 * wxl points at the cat of nine tails
<wxl> so i can get VLC to show up three times in Discover. twice for Firefox, but one of them doesn't have an icon. so that's fun.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lubuntu_bot [*wxl: points at the cat of nine tails*], Your dog grew nine tails?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Your what hurts?
<wxl> your brain, i think
<wxl> isn't it past your bed time? XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's past my sane brain time
<wxl> uhhhhh, yup, i win
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sleep is for the weak
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Want a sip of my Monster?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've switched from Red Bull
<wxl> no, i prefer getting cancer from campfires, thank you very much
<wxl> our local kombucha/jun maker just came out with a mate with green coffee bean— woo hah!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You're close enough to California to get cancer from most things
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (get it? cause they label everything?)
<wxl> they sure do. including, um, salted fish.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HA
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> so i can get VLC to show up three times in Discover. twice for Firefox, bu …], At least one of them is a snap.
<lubot> <brli7848> another is flatpak, and the least one should be the deb package?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, one would be the deb package but you would only get the flatpak recommendation if you add the flathub repo.
<lubot> <RikMills> were you wanting to have software-properties-qt styled with Breeze?
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 wxl ^^
<lubot> <RikMills> or anyone else
<kc2bez> We have our default Qt theme set to Breeze.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills [were you wanting to have software-properties-qt styled with Breeze?], Don't get your question
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But since it needs to be run with sudo privileges, it use root definitions right?
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [But since it needs to be run with sudo privileges, it use root definitions right …], Yes, unless you override them in the Exec line in the desktop file.
<lubot> <RikMills> ```Exec env QT_STYLE_OVERRIDE=Breeze software-properties-qt```
<lubot> <RikMills> I want to get the kubuntu one to launch with that, or get python to set the envar
<lubot> <RikMills> So I am asking if it makes sense to do a global change, or if Lubuntu wants to keep the FUGLY 'fusion' styled one
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills [So I am asking if it makes sense to do a global change, or if Lubuntu wants to k …], I prefer your breeze option, @tsimonq2 wxl?
<lubot> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x432) https://i.imgur.com/bN7IxnZ.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> however, there's not much change...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> those icons are the ones used in kde?
<lubot> <RikMills> No, it seems not as nice a change in Lubuntu
<lubot> <RikMills> (Photo, 741x470) https://i.imgur.com/Z8dDM36.jpg
<kc2bez> FWIW I support your global change @RikMills
<lubot> <RikMills> I'll investigate if there is a way to improve the lubuntu appearance then
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the thing is that our system trys to use breeze icon themes, and we don't have those, so it fallas back to oxygen
<lubot> <HMollerCl> however, part of me thinks that it is not a bad idea to have a different aspect for apps run with sudo privileges, as a visual reminder to be carefull.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [Exec env QT_STYLE_OVERRIDE=Breeze software-properties-qt], This seems better. But also since that the theme changes right now, it reminds the user that they are using root and need to be careful. Imo.
<lubot> <RikMills> That is a quite lunatic rationale
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That's the reason we don't have same themes for root and user sessions of file manager.
<lubot> <RikMills> Still bonkers
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 🤷🏻‍♂️
<lubot> <RikMills> You really need a warning such as thunar gives
<lubot> <RikMills> (Photo, 885x637) https://i.imgur.com/ySUsNrD.jpg
<lubot> <RikMills> Expecting users to know what a misthemed window means, is not sensible. Especially for those who might need to know the most.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [That's the reason we don't have same themes for root and user sessions of file m …], I wouldn't say that's the reason, /me haven't look much at it because of that. I agree with rick that the warning is better.
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 1115x767) https://i.imgur.com/ngzNB4R.jpg Really? … We have a warning at the bottom of the window.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wow *slow clap*
<lubot> <RikMills> Wow. Quite a poor warning
<lubot> <RikMills> Anyway, point still stands. Having rubbish theming is not the way to warn people. Most new or intermediate users would probably not even know why it was bad.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills [Anyway, point still stands. Having rubbish theming is not the way to warn people …], agree
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<reply to image>], but that doesn't happen in featherpad, for example.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wow!! it happens now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but after moving the mouse disappear...
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-31
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Happy New Year everyone..!!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Happy New year to you as well.
<lubot> <ericadams> Happy new year to all. Stay safe and all the best for a prosperous 2020.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Happy new year :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm thinking about something... Did we ever figure out a solution to different keyboard layouts and encrypted GRUB passwords?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If not, I may have a solution
<kc2bez> not that I know of. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll think about it some more
<kc2bez> what did you come up with?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Warning message of some kind... Hm
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-01
<wxl> @tsimonq2 do we need all of these in light of the CI? https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+recipes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2 do we need all of these in light of the CI? https://code.launchp …], Not at all
<wxl> ^ there's a fun job for you @The_LoudSpeaker — get rid of all of those (and the PPAs to boot) and then we won't have those messages on the mailing list
<WHenJokersAttack> hi, latest ISO image 20.04 does not install, chroot error cannot run useradd
<wxl> did you check the hashes?
<wxl> WHenJokersAttack: ^
<WHenJokersAttack> also first run of the installer crashes when creating partition, but does create them indeed, so i can run another time and use the existing partitioning with use manual partitions
<WHenJokersAttack> and then it works
<WHenJokersAttack> should i check them on the usb i made?
<WHenJokersAttack> im running on windows atm, lubuntu install i had is messed up, not very practical with hash check on win
<wxl> you should (a) check the hashes of the iso against published values and (b) run the "check disc for defects" against the installation media (or you can get the hashes off of that, but its' more advanced)
<wxl> windows can handle hash checking in powershell
<WHenJokersAttack> ok lets do this
<wxl> i don't know how off hand. i just know you can.
<WHenJokersAttack> 455D8264316EBE982F4AF81B182EF51B
<WHenJokersAttack> PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Get-FileHash E:\FILEDIC2019\focal-desktop-amd64.iso -Algorithm MD5Algorithm       Hash                                                                   Path---------       ----                                                                   ----MD5             455D8264316EBE982F4AF81B182EF51B
<WHenJokersAttack> E:\FILEDIC2019\focal-desktop-...
<wxl> don't spam the channel please
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/MD5SUMS
<WHenJokersAttack> not matching at all - how is that since all i download audio video installers for software works perfectly? is it because the daily images are not torrent and direct browser download has more issues? just wondering
<wxl> *one*bit* can make a difference
<wxl> this is a filesystem image. it's huge. and the integrity of the whole thing is essential
<wxl> and yes there's no error checking in browsers really
<WHenJokersAttack> never had issues, but i usually download large files on torrent, so my guess is that torrent has more integrity
<wxl> it does have error checking yes
<WHenJokersAttack> lesson learnt 
<WHenJokersAttack> verified the image good this time, burnt to USB, installer cannot create partition table again, say its going to create a 300mb efi , proceed to create a 512mb one, re-run installer with manually setting the 512mb partition to /boot/efi and the sda2 to / , still unable to find useradd
<WHenJokersAttack> system is a dell notebook, booted with CSM enabled, UEFI boot the usb
<guiverc> WHenJokersAttack, in my experience it's the write to media that fails most; not downloads; but I use zsync to download daily ISO's (ie. download only differences) which verifies image at completion of download.  I don't think torrent is any better, just an alternative
<WHenJokersAttack> i gues but, the same error on 2 different downloads, also 2 different images (i downloaded the first image yesterday)  and 2 different USB sticksthat were used to install windows a dozen times, i really think 
<WHenJokersAttack> workaround found: "install along another os" and resize the original partition created by the first failed installation run
<WHenJokersAttack> all booted fine on my dell 7537
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-02
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> ^ there's a fun job for you @The_LoudSpeaker — get rid of all of those (an …], Noted. I will add it to to-do list.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @WHenJokersAttack [<WHenJokersAttack> workaround found: "install along another os" and resize the o …], That's a very very ugly hack. What's the need for such a workaround?
<lynorian> that is still an install fail bug if reproduceable
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Link to the bug. I'd like to try to reproduce it in a vm.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I want to try an upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04, but the lxde to lxqt upgrade tips aren't in the current manual anymore. I think we should include it agian for pepaole who will want to upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 with a strong reminder that's not supported. What do you think @lynorian ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [I want to try an upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04, but the lxde to lxqt upgrade tips …], +1
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it ask for a replacemente in etc/systctl.conf
<wxl> heh looks like kde wants to copy a kvantum theme https://phabricator.kde.org/T10891
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Standup?
<wxl> oh ho
 * guiverc dodm
<wxl> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
 * guiverc didn't realize it was a friday (my local)
<guiverc> o/
<wxl> seems like that may be all of us
<lubot> <tsimonq2> o/ ( driving, I will be here in about 10 minutes closing parenthesis
<wxl> got anything to say, guiverc ?
<guiverc> not for meeting, for you when you have a free time I'll go over testcases with you & issues (not now, next week is probably best; cold/flu thingy now)
<guiverc> You can pick the when, I'll do my best to fit in..
<wxl> yes that sounds fine with me. meanwhile i wish you much health and more koalas :(
<guiverc> :)  esp. at koalas
<lubot> <kc2bez> 10 minutes works for me too
<wxl> also we need to check to see about that complaint up there about the daily failing to create the partition
<wxl> so i guess i'll wait the ten minutes :)
<guiverc> which one?   leok & I get on specific hardware?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I tested a virtual box install on EFI and had success
<wxl> maybe it's bios
<guiverc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1851188 ?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1851188 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Failed to create a partition table - install failed" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> that sounds right yes
<guiverc> (I believe i tried xubuntu & ubuntu; no issues on that box; alas I didn't comment in bug report so I can do again if useful -- i'll have commented on iso.qa.ubu but I'd not know how to find there easily)
<wxl> i see it's been reported many times http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/bugs/1851188
<guiverc> but I test on a what I consider similiar box (hp not dell) & no issues... 
<wxl> i note that reporter claims to have the issue with efi too
<wxl> sounds like the issue only exists if a previous partition exists
<guiverc> I haven't had any issues on my uefi ultracrap thingy; but it's my only uefi
<guiverc> Yep - my conclusion too
<tsimonq2> Alright, I'm here.
<wxl> so yeah i think if we could all jump on that and investigate further, it would be helpful
<guiverc> possibly of note:  that box has dead battery; could a BAD battery (invalid data) be possible cause?  I tried setting time before a test as I recall
<wxl> i think since we can say it's not happening with ubiquity, calamares is most likely to blame so i'll triage it accordingly
<tsimonq2> wxl: Nope.
<tsimonq2> wxl: kpmcore.
<wxl> wellllllll
<tsimonq2> wxl: I just adjusted that as such.
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I think it has to be a kpmcore thing/
<tsimonq2> s/
<tsimonq2> argh you get it
<tsimonq2> Well, can we reproduce this?
<tsimonq2> How certain are we that the drive they're trying to install it on isn't dead?
<wxl> well they did bare metal and virtual on multiple devices
<wxl> AND nio confirmed it
<tsimonq2> Ouch.
<tsimonq2> Okay.
<wxl> brb
<gsilvapt> howdy guys o/
<kc2bez> Oh geez, I did my test on a fresh VM, I will look a bit further too.
<tsimonq2> Hey gsilvapt! Long time no see!
<gsilvapt> hey, tsimonq2. Happy New Year! :) long time indeed
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: You should totally start contributing again. ;)
<guiverc> o/ gsilvapt 
<gsilvapt> That's why I'm here. Not sure if you have been following the discussions on the forums but yea, I'm curious
<lubot> <lynorian> @HMollerCl [I want to try an upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04, but the lxde to lxqt upgrade tips …], Yes I still have a branch with old versions saved for those purposes
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Are you around to do some infra work?
<kc2bez> I am.
<gsilvapt> Plus, since I spent the last two years working on my software development skills, hopefully some of that will be useful here :) 
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: I'll admit I haven't been as of lately.
<lubot> <lynorian> nice to see you back gsilivapt
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Cool. I'd like to remove Bionic from CI now.
<gsilvapt> thanks, lynorian :) 
<kc2bez> Ok, let me know what you need from me tsimonq2
<gsilvapt> After Ubucon Portugal and Ubucon Europe, I knew my place is a bit more technical. I just never dedicated too much time to it. I guess I have to be more patient this time :) 
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: I'll put this in a Phab document as I go along, but I'll let you do the majority of the work so I know this is documented correctly.
<lubot> <lynorian> did you get burned out on documentation?
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: We'll be patient with you if you stick around, definitely. :)
<kc2bez> Ok thanks tsimonq2
<gsilvapt> tsimonq2, definitely not your fault :) 
<tsimonq2> kc2bez, gsilvapt: No worries. :)
<gsilvapt> lynorian, I wouldn't say burned out. I want to contribute to the distro itself and I feel more motivated that way
<wxl> welcome gsilvapt :)
<gsilvapt> I need all those packaging links again, tsimonq2 :D
<gsilvapt> I have some reading to do 
<gsilvapt> wxl, thanks! 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm online now
<wxl> @tsimonq2: the error involves an sfdisk command. might not be kpmcore after all.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Maybe, maybe not. Try checking for new changes in the past week or two in the package that provides sfdisk.
<wxl> tsimonq2: we do have a new major version of kpmcore in focal, fwiw
<tsimonq2> wxl: If it's a change in the sfdisk package, it might be kpmcore using deprecated arguments or something similar.
<kc2bez> kpmcore provides sfdisk
<tsimonq2> Oh, really?
<wxl> oh ho
<tsimonq2> Well, there we are.
<kc2bez> libkpmcore8 specifically
<tsimonq2> My next step would be to check the diff.
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpmcore -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpmcore/4.0.1-2 -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/448902540/kpmcore_3.3.0-5_4.0.1-2.diff.gz
 * guiverc thinks (if workable) you create a few commands that I can test on a daily to confirm/disprove theories maybe?  ie. boot daily, execute commands, try calamares?  useful?
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Correct, but I'm not sure we're at that stage yet.
<tsimonq2> I'm curious what got this to broke.
<tsimonq2> Perhaps kpmcore is a build-time library for Calamares and when Calamares got updated recently, building against the new kpmcore fu'bared it.
<wxl> possibly related https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1170
<ubot93> Issue 1170 in calamares/calamares "sfdisk random race condition" [Open]
<wxl> two scary words: "race condition"
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/3.2.17.1-0ubuntu1 <- yeah, that was recent.
<tsimonq2> My next step is looking at the build logs for 3.2.17.1-0ubuntu1 and 3.2.17.1-0ubuntu1^ to compare kpmcore build versions.
<tsimonq2> Nope, RikMills ncr'ed it, and we have the new kpmcore.
<tsimonq2> Get:459 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu focal-proposed/universe amd64 libkpmcore8 amd64 4.0.1-2 [574 kB]
<tsimonq2> That was working before.
<tsimonq2> So it has to be in Calamares itself. The timeline fits.
<lubot> <RikMills> What did I break?
<kc2bez> I uploaded on the 26th
<kc2bez> I think you are off the hook @RikMills
<tsimonq2> RikMills: Nothing in particular, actually the opposite.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Can you *consistently* reproduce this?
<guiverc> Yep..  (on one box)
<tsimonq2> Nice, okay.
 * guiverc has started daily zsync - i'll test it again (~15-20 mins); bet they'll be an extra entry in wxl's list given earlier..
<wxl> looks like [ade] is working on it https://github.com/calamares/calamares/commit/743530607282334d9f2b1f0b7cd4731306ee3fe5
<wxl> maybe we could do no-change rebuild against the kpmcore 3 api?
<tsimonq2> wxl: That's technically a change. :P
<tsimonq2> wxl, guiverc: Discussing with [ade] in #calamares; I'd appreciate it if both of you could help coordinate with me there.
<wxl> tsimonq2: looks like manjaro can "fix" the problem doing as such https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1174
<ubot93> Issue 1174 in calamares/calamares "Most lately reported partition module issue reports are related to kpmcore 4 api" [Open]
<tsimonq2> guiverc: One potential solution is to try uninstalling os-prober prior to the install; if that does the trick, let me know.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh yeah?
<kc2bez> Trying another install on an EFI VM right now, will report my findings.
<guiverc> tsimonq2, will do  -- I'll start doing nothing, then apt remove os-prober, want me to logout/login before starting calamares again?
<tsimonq2> guiverc: No need.
<guiverc> start - as in normal install.  thanks
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Thank *you*!
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: The first step when you have a chance is to remove "bionic" from this list: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-metadata/browse/master/ci.conf$7
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Also do a manual check of the entries below to see if we have any manually-overridden releases that specifically are there to exclude Bionic.
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: I see one of them. :)
<kc2bez> You mean the one at the top?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so since the fix is going to come from cala, ultimately, i'm going to reassign
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Yeah.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL055fb7996dc9: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL055fb7996dc9
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ack.
<tsimonq2> Lugito is back.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9db654ecb75c: Add note on why to give description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9db654ecb75c
<tsimonq2> Prepare for the associated spam. ;)
<wxl> oh no
<tsimonq2> Oh yes.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2829
<kc2bez> Calamares releases "focal", "eoan"
<tsimonq2> Yep, just make sure to keep the brackets. :)
<tsimonq2> Wait.
<tsimonq2> Yeah, just remove that line.
<tsimonq2> I catch your drift now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb11d617cd05a: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb11d617cd05a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGc0bc4051350c: Package Calamares for new upstream release.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGc0bc4051350c
<kc2bez> btw no issues with my VM install.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL623a25726a89: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL623a25726a89
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbfffbc8c280a: Actually explain what Alternatives configurator does in summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbfffbc8c280a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL16769e378efb: Add Printers icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL16769e378efb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf5a905b5035a: Minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf5a905b5035a
<wxl> @kc2bez: see here for tips on trying to reproduce https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1170
<ubot93> Issue 1170 in calamares/calamares "sfdisk random race condition" [Open]
<kc2bez> wxl: ack
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7b8015ebc6f1: Minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7b8015ebc6f1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETAd5fbbc481817: Added lubuntu-grub-theme and fonts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETAd5fbbc481817
<guiverc> current daily, check disc for defects good, test install on box & sfdisk failure  (reproducable)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1c9c333e5424: Reword order of section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1c9c333e5424
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL072b90b98a99: Describe icon for screensaver] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL072b90b98a99
<wxl> good
<wxl> so now try it again but first twith os-prober removed
<wxl> so when did we want to do this standup again? XD
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> I don't really have anything.
<guiverc> os-prober caused calamares to be removed too :(  (ps: box is in another room)
<wxl> oh fooey
<tsimonq2> wxl: Updated the infra doc to include instructions for poking Lugito SO Y'ALL DON'T HAVE TO BOTHER ME ANYMORE.
<wxl> yeah it's required
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> Aw man.
<kc2bez> XD
<wxl> ok so nevermind the os-prober thing
<wxl> there's the whole `udevadm settle` thing but the way it sounds to me, that's someone stepping through the code
<wxl> let's just leave it i think
<wxl> ok so i'll do some stuff
<kc2bez> tsimonq2: just to confirm you want me to remove the hardcoded releases for calamares and bionic from the default releases.
<wxl> been having fun with appstream https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/fake-firefox-in-app-store/646/2
<wxl> tl;dr discover shows multiple versions of packages because the appstream metadata (you know, the universal metadata) is all screwed up, even within the same developer
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Correct. Anything manually specified by a package is overriding the default that's at the top. If you just remove bionic from the top, the manual override for that specific package is redundant.
<wxl> somehow curiously appstream (i think) is also to blame for this discover bug that seems to be specific to turkish https://bugs.launchpad.net/discover/+bug/1858011
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1858011 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "Discover app bug, cant find some apps" [High, Triaged]
<wxl> i was digging deeper into that and the MDB_BAD_VALSIZE error is one from LMDB (which i admit i didn't even know about) so might have to do somehow with storage of data. i still don't get how.
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: So, CI regenerates jobs every night (or so) using that configuration. Now it won't actually apply any configuration changes or such to Bionic, and it won't trigger any Bionic builds, but (once that's committed and pushed) we need to manually purge the leftover jobs.
<wxl> guiverc and i are still working on new testcases; hopefully we'll get the big chunk of them installed asap https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: When you're ready for that, let me know.
<wxl> i dug back up the problem with the runner shortcut and i'm still waiting from @The_LoudSpeaker to make the upstream issue (i think) https://phab.lubuntu.me/D46
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Fixed runner's default shortcut.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D46
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: When you're ready, all* of our packaging documentation is here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/
<tsimonq2> (And in sub-pages, of course.)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATA60a37238eef6: Remove bionic from ci.conf] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA60a37238eef6
<wxl> someone revealed that the compose key (and other xkeyboard-config options) are not easy to set in lxqt https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/how-to-set-up-compose-key/514 so i made an upstream issue
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: CI commit> LGTM, nice work.
<wxl> and most importantly, i helped install @The_LoudSpeaker as Lubuntu Developer Number Four!!!!!!!
<wxl> the only question remaining: who will be the final member of the top five????
 * wxl pokes @HMollerCl
<kc2bez> ^
<kc2bez> ready for the next step tsimonq2
 * tsimonq2 joins wxl in poking @HMollerCl
<wxl> in other news i'll point out i saw this bug in eoan and focal about pulse switching automatically to hdmi audio which most folks have on modern machines but rarely do they use it by default.. this may be the cause of some sound issues https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1847570
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1847570 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Eoan) "PulseAudio automatically switches to HDMI sound output on login" [Medium, Triaged]
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Go ahead and SSH into the infra and tmux attach, I'll be waiting with an open tmux window. :)
<wxl> that's all i got
<tsimonq2> wxl: I've experienced that before and I loathe it.
<wxl> gsilvapt: come in here and ask ANY questions about packaging. there's a bunch of us that can help out. feel free to telegram if you prefer. 
<tsimonq2> ^^^^
<tsimonq2> We're here to help.
<wxl> although we all have our own opinions on how to do things
 * tsimonq2 kicks wxl for keeping trailing whitespace in changelogs.
<tsimonq2> grr
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Okay, so I'll let you do the work but I'll keep an eye on things.
 * wxl lifts tsimonq2's leg up as it extends towards him, thereby flipping him over into a confused mess on the floor
<kc2bez> ok
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Go ahead and lxc shell into the jenkins container
<wxl> anyone got anything else for the standup?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Or that thing you can do to literally kick someone's butt. XD
<wxl> heheheh only you simon XD
<kc2bez> I don't have much to add, uploaded cala obviously ;) not too much other than that.
<wxl> OH SO IT"s ALL YOUR FAULT
 * kc2bez hangs head
<kc2bez> yup
<wxl> :) couldn't have known
<kc2bez> I know I was only half taking blame
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: su jenkins, pwd to see where you are (for reference's sake), and cd into jobs (ls after)
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: (Should have said ~/jobs, oops.)
<kc2bez> yes
<kc2bez> jenkins doesn't have any permissions at root ;)
<tsimonq2> ;)
<tsimonq2> We're in /var/lib/jenkins as the jenkins user, which is where we need to be.
<tsimonq2> ~/jobs has one directory per job with config etc.
<tsimonq2> Basically, cd into ~/jobs and rm -rf *bionic* XD
<tsimonq2> Whenever you're ready to pull the trigger, go for it
<kc2bez> ok that looks better
<tsimonq2> Definitely.
<wxl> gsilvapt: one other thing i'll mention is that we now have developers kind of spread out across time zones so you don't have to be in the us to find some help :)
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Go ahead and log into https://ci.lubuntu.me/
<kc2bez> already there
<tsimonq2> You *should* have the permissions to do this. Maybe. If not I'll tweak it.
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Can you see this? https://ci.lubuntu.me/manage
<kc2bez> yup
<tsimonq2> Reload configuration from disk
<tsimonq2> And then once that's done, remove the two bionic views
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm online again
<tsimonq2> Hey Hans!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hey
<lubot> <HMollerCl> What's up?
<tsimonq2> Submit your developer application. XD
<kc2bez> How exactly do you remove the view? I can see them but I don't see where to remove them.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Jajjajj
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I need to study first
<wxl> you already did your studies!
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Edit view on the left pane
<tsimonq2> Er.
<tsimonq2> Right below that.
<kc2bez> I found it
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<kc2bez> There we go
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALda1d05ddb057: Another minor wording fix] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALda1d05ddb057
<tsimonq2> Sweet.
<tsimonq2> One last thing.
<kc2bez> go
<tsimonq2> For each of the PPAs, remove all of the Bionic packages.
<tsimonq2> The catch is, if you remove more than like 20 at once, it times out, and you have to check all the boxes again.
<tsimonq2> e.g. https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable-ci/+delete-packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=bionic
<tsimonq2> Of course, stable-ci is followed by stable-ci-proposed, unstable-ci, and unstable-ci-proposed.
<kc2bez> cool
<tsimonq2> Yep :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will be on vacations next 2 weeks
<kc2bez> goodbye bionic. I think I go them all tsimonq2
<kc2bez> *got
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> Confirmed. Nice work.
<lubot> intrnl was added by: intrnl
<wxl> howdy!
<kc2bez> @intrnl Welcome!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd271abf84858: Reword filtering time zones] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd271abf84858
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd4dca829e5fd: Fix tab wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd4dca829e5fd
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-03
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ubot93 [<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @Samuel …], Oh! This message was 23 mins late. I was asleep. Alarm woke me up at 2.30 but I turned it off and went back to sleep. 😅 This message was at 53.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lubuntu_bot [*guiverc: didn't realize it was a friday (my local)*], Me tooo.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Anything I missed?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i dug back up the problem with the runner shortcut and i'm still waiting f …], Yup! That's on the list. Gotta test things nicely before filing the bug.
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, a reminder of someone making dev.  I forget who :)  talk about a install issue (not really part of meeting; but occupied a good portion of the time)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> guiverc: Is there a bug report to that issue?
 * guiverc looks up iso.qa.ubu.com .. http://launchpad.net/bugs/1851188  (it only impacts a few systems, is upstream as I recall discussion); might be best to read irclogs of discussion
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1851188 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Failed to create a partition table - install failed" [Critical, Triaged]
<guiverc> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/01/02/%23lubuntu-devel.html  (which you probably don't need..)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay. I am trying to upload lubuntu-meta
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I can't get my secret key
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> `gpg —list-secret-keys` doesn't do anything
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> in my container
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but in my host, I do get the same output as `gpg —list-keys`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl I don't see anywhere the "/" as you mentioned.
<lubot> <kc2bez> look at the packaging guide
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ack.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> `gpg: skipped "9616B898C578B454C3260288*********": No secret key`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> asteriks for obvious reasons
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> This is same result that I got that day.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> this occurs even after following 2. L from extras from packaging requirements
<lubot> <kc2bez> did you create the key in the container?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I did
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but wait. I got it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> fixed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5b9d29ce5a3a: Rephrasee Best Score] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5b9d29ce5a3a
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I had imported the gpg key using openkeychain. But somehow didn't import secret key that's why the empty output when running `gpg —list-secret-keys` So I did some digging and ran `gpg --export-secret-keys $ID > my-private-key.asc` on my host. where simillar importing of key using openkeychain had worked successfully. Then I ju
<lubot> st had to import my-private-key.asc into the container.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> tl.dr: when using openkeychain to import keys into a container, do run `gpg --export-secret-keys $ID > my-private-key.asc` on host and import that file.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> upload succesfull
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3928c090ec3e: Specify which icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3928c090ec3e
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez what about the git tag part of the tutorial ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> yup, that is the next part.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I run it now in this clone only?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> or a new one?
<lubot> <kc2bez> wherever you did arc land.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ah
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> then same one
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> the ubuntu/version is "ubuntu/focal" or "ubuntu/20.04.4" ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> focal I guess?
<lubot> <kc2bez> no
<lubot> <kc2bez> hang on
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ow
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay
<lubot> <kc2bez> You uploaded rSeed ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> rMETA
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> r seed was done by you I guess. I did the rMETA part.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I landed this: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D68
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Added lubuntu-grub-theme and fonts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D68
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> trying to upload it. I mean uploaded.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [r seed was done by you I guess. I did the rMETA part.], it was done by wxl
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D66
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Added fonts suporting new xscreensaver dialoguebox and added lubuntu-grub-theme.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D66
<lubot> <kc2bez> I got it now. here are the tags https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-meta/tags/ubuntu%252Ffocal/
<lubot> <kc2bez> your upload should be Ubuntu/VERSION or in this case 20.04.4
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So ubuntu/20.04.4 ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah
<lubot> <kc2bez> yup
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> done
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> pushed
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> i mean git pushed
<lubot> <kc2bez> verified
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> edited the packaging tutorial to give the warning about this.
<lubot> <kc2bez> well it was #2 in the important variables above :p
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ow.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It's all good. whatever helps you remember.
<gsilvapt> tsimonq2, thanks for the link! I was checking that one out earlier but I'll keep reading :) 
<gsilvapt> wxl, thanks! I will be around trying to do something useful :D 
<gsilvapt> wxl, about Telegram, I use it a lot too. Perhaps I'll join your telegram group :)
<lubot> gsilvapt was added by: gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> I created an account to be able to comment things and/or download documents as needed
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Welcome @gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> Thanks The_LoudSpeaker :) 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Has the today's iso not built yet?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Where can I check the status?
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [Has the today's iso not built yet?], Your ISO builds about 4:30pm UK time
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Where can I check the status?], Know about this?
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [Know about this?], https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/focal/ … and … https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/lubuntu
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So the times mentioned on this page are according to time in UK? http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I thought they were according to my timezone.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think they are according to the server time which is likely UTC.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. So still 4 hours
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Add snaps to the panel] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2831
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Add snaps to the panel] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2833
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Happy new year lugito
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Al ser gtk ya no la incluimos, no hemos encontrado una versión Qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Sil la necesita es hwinfo el paquete
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ooops, wrong channel
<lubot> <gsilvapt> tsimonq2: kc2bez: Regarding task 139, I installed spotify via snap and checked I cannot see it in the menu either. My phab account hasn't been approved yet, so I can't comment directly
<lubot> <gsilvapt> Wanted to let you guys know
<lubot> <gsilvapt> This on Lubuntu 19.10.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @gsilvapt [tsimonq2: kc2bez: Regarding task 139, I installed spotify via snap and checked I …], Mmm, I installed Spotify via snap in 20.04 and it appear in the menu
<lubot> <gsilvapt> @HMollerCl I think we were targetting 18.04. Has something been made in that regard?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt [tsimonq2: kc2bez: Regarding task 139, I installed spotify via snap and checked I …], Does the desktop file show up in other flavors for that snap? What's the difference between the desktop file of this snap and the desktop file of a snap that actually shows up? Is it a problem with the spotify snap or is it e.g. a prob
<lubot> lem with our categories not picking up a wide enough variety?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All of those should be answered to get to the bottom of this :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt [@HMollerCl I think we were targetting 18.04. Has something been made in that reg …], I'm not sure what you mean
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If I had to make a wild guess, it would be that the menus in LXQt don't pick it up
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, so different releases should have different results. I would expect 18.04 to have different results compared to 19.10/20.04 (which should be similar enough)
<lubot> <gsilvapt> @tsimonq2 [If I had to make a wild guess, it would be that the menus in LXQt don't pick it …], 20.04 also uses LXQt, right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If it doesn't show up in 18.04 but it does in 19.10/20.04 then we should SRU a fix to 18.04
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt [20.04 also uses LXQt, right?], Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 18.10 and on is LXQt only
<lubot> <gsilvapt> @tsimonq2 [Does the desktop file show up in other flavors for that snap? What's the differe …], I can try to debug these but later only. In my home Ubuntu installation, I have this same package installed via snap and worked fine
<lubot> <gsilvapt> I guess I can (must, actually) set a Lubuntu VM to test these issues and I can come back to you with a reply
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (fwiw in case you're wondering, my push to exclusively use LXQt in 18.10 on is one of the factors that caused gilir to finally depart the project as he wanted to continue LXDE and that wasn't part of our project goals; since I know you knew him at some point)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt [I can try to debug these but later only. In my home Ubuntu installation, I have …], Okay
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you aren't already very sure of this, QA is going to be a major thing in getting the precise answer to this problem
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Perhaps guiverc or someone else can help you with the QA parts if you're not able to at the moment but I'm confident that this task can be completed by you if you have the time and want to assign it to yourself :)
<lubot> <gsilvapt> @tsimonq2 [(fwiw in case you're wondering, my push to exclusively use LXQt in 18.10 on is o …], I'm aware. I was around when that discussion started and know what it ended up - I also know your stance regarding snaps :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gsilvapt [I'm aware. I was around when that discussion started and know what it ended up - …], It's shifted from "bad things" to "I don't use them in production personally and I don't find a use for them in Lubuntu but they're not horrible"
<kc2bez> I am running 19.10 here currently. This box was originally 18.10 and has been updates through the releases. I have had the remmina snap all along and have had no issue with it showing in the menu. I can test on a fresh install too.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The only thing I've been very carefully considering whether we should snap or not is the Lubuntu Manual but ultimately that's a "make work" project for @lynorian and I simply haven't brought it up yet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I just don't think LXQt moves fast enough for snaps to be ideal
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian works really hard and very diligently on the manual, which is why if we wanted to include it on the actual install, a snap would make more sense
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, since this is the first time I've typed out that idea, thoughts are welcome :) it would probably have to be with an offline or PDF viewer and we'd have to have translations working, but I think an offline Lubuntu Manual would be great
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> I am running 19.10 here currently. This box was originally 18.10 and ha …], Want to test 18.04 as well? Perhaps that's where the issue is
<kc2bez> I can and will
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks Dan
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wimpress, popey: ^ (more of a CC, re: snapping the Lubuntu Manual and including it with 20.04 but snaps not fitting in with the LXQt story as well)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ericadams @profetik777 I wanted to touch base again re: marketing. What did/can we decide on for next steps in getting that ball rolling?
<lubot> <ericadams> @tsimonq2 [@ericadams @profetik777 I wanted to touch base again re: marketing. What did/can …], The holidays got in the way. I will look at @profetik777's entries on Phriction and I am part way through a website review.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ericadams [The holidays got in the way. I will look at @profetik777's entries on Phriction …], Sounds good. Would you or @profetik777 be available to attend next week's standup to share whatever progress you have made?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> From there if there's something actionable on our part, we can get you the access and such that you need.
<lubot> <ericadams> @tsimonq2 [Sounds good. Would you or @profetik777 be available to attend next week's standu …], Possibly. When is it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ericadams [Possibly. When is it?], Thursday 3 PM US Central
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Although with people sometimes forgetting about it, maybe 3:30 ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If not, alternatively I'd ask the both of you to prepare some text and paste it (or a link to it) here on Thursday at some point
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Whatever progress you end up making, it's fine, but the more it's actually worked on, I think the more momentum we can get going for the marketing team as a whole :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ideally we'd have as many marketing team members as Lubuntu Developers
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 I think we need to investigate something other than Weblate so we can get translations rolling for the Manual
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The problem isn't that regular things like desktop files can't be translated using Weblate
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We already have translations that stand for that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The problem is that translating multi-layered Sphinx projects with Weblate is a bit of a PITA
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And by "a bit of" I mean "big"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I could totally be missing something too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I haven't quite found a solution that's separate from "add each subdirectory as its own subproject" which is hours of tedious manual entry
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I might be wrong though, perhaps there's a Sphinx tool we can use to get everything in one directory and add it to Weblate
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I just think it's time for me to stop procrastinating on it and actually address this thing head on so we can start getting translations coming in
<lubot> <ericadams> @tsimonq2 [Ideally we'd have as many marketing team members as Lubuntu Developers], Agreed. I can have at least the text but will try to make the meeting.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool, sounds good
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Add snaps to the panel] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2834
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> ^ there's a fun job for you @The_LoudSpeaker — get rid of all of those (an …], What do i do? Delete the recipe(s) ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> About this: https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+recipes
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Add snaps to the panel] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2836
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I just made a change to https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+recipe/falkon-daily …  Build options. This will hopefully stop those build fail emails in lubuntu-dev mailing list.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [What do i do? Delete the recipe(s) ?], wxl:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Most of them are building for wily. Tf!
<wxl> yeah i would delete them @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That's a huge task to delete them one by one. But I can do it tomorrow while travelling.
<wxl> you could probably use the launchpad api for it
<wxl> it still will take some time
<wxl> https://help.launchpad.net/API
<wxl> don't think so though https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#source_package_recipe
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will have a look.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> don't think so though https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#source_pack …], Yup. Looks like that. After reading through half of that page. I will have a good look tomorrow morning.
<wxl> probably easier just to delete them
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: here's an example of putting it to work https://polka.bike/blog/mass-subs/
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Add snaps to the panel] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2837
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: here's an example of putting it to work https://polka.bi …], Noted.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Add snaps to the panel] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2838
<lynorian> Does that involve yaml?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [<lynorian> Does that involve yaml?], Yeah, a little bit
<lynorian> for snap packages that is the part I worry about the most I don't really like yaml  but otherwise would not be against that idea
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] gsilvapt (Gustavo Silva) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2841
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2842
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] gsilvapt (Gustavo Silva) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2843
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-04
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2844
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2845
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2846
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2847
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2848
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2849
<gsilvapt> wxl, is there an easy way to test this stuff? Deleting and creating new VMs every time I want to test something is a bit painful. Plus, I don't have much storage so I cannot afford many VMs simultaneously 
<kc2bez> snapshots?
<gsilvapt> Something like LXC/LXD or whatever
<gsilvapt> Those might only accelerate generating VMs
<kc2bez> you can snapshot a vm too I guess.
<gsilvapt> Still. To maintain the load of snapshots... 
<gsilvapt> I've heard of toolbox though but I'm not sure how useful that would be for this case
<wxl> yeah there's not really a good solution. i usually have a bunch of vms laying around.
<wxl> i have been thinking it would be nice for us to have some vms available for people to remote connect to with e.g. spice but that's probably a bit of a pipe dream
<gsilvapt> Yea, I have limited storage. I guess I can work with snapshots, that might actually work 
<gsilvapt> At least to have fresh installations available
<wxl> OH!
<wxl> you could just run off the ISOs, at least for our stuff
<wxl> debian doesn't make that as easy
<gsilvapt> wxl, like sandboxes somewhere for testing that reset daily? The problem is that environments would get contaminated easily
<wxl> debian kind of sucks. after you install it you start to understand why mark created ubuntu XD
<wxl> gsilvapt: yeah like i said, it would be a pipe dream. it would require a lot of resources.
<gsilvapt> wxl, yea, it would cool but very hard to manage. But, who knows? :D 
<gsilvapt> Yea, installing Debian is a bit of a pain and I speak from experience. Nothing against it but I agree :D 
<kc2bez> The calamares install is better :)
<gsilvapt> Is there a way to host snapshots somewhere? I don't mind uploading mind as I go 
<gsilvapt> Actually would appreciate if I could get access to it from anywhere : )
<gsilvapt> I have a static page hosted on Gitlab.com. Would they mind if I set up something from there? hehe
<kc2bez> I've never really messed around with it too much in Virtualbox but you can migrate vms to external storage.
<gsilvapt> and I agree kc2bez, calamares installer simplifies the process even more
<gsilvapt> I don't have external storage here 
<gsilvapt> Ok, now I have a fresh installation, lets try to install core first and then another snap
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] gsilvapt (Gustavo Silva) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2850
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2851
<lubot> <profetik777> @tsimonq2 [Although with people sometimes forgetting about it, maybe 3:30 ;)], I wont be avail but im sure we can maybe write something up.  I reached out to @teward001 regarding home page email optin. Would love to have a banner or at bottom of ribbon an email optin.
<lubot> <profetik777> So we can start building our own marketing communications base of influence/contacts.
<gsilvapt> wxl kc2bez could it be that since we have no snaps installed, snapd service is offline? Checking it out 
<kc2bez> Possibly the daemon doesn't start until a snap is installed.
<wxl> i think i already checked that before
<gsilvapt> snapd is not in systemctl nor is a service
<gsilvapt> Where the hell is the daemon? 
<wxl> `ps aux | grep snapd`
<wxl> or better `pgrep snapd`
<kc2bez> `systemctl status snapd`
<gsilvapt> kc2bez, thanks. Dear me. Had a typo there and obviously it returned the service didn't existed
<kc2bez> It is all good.
<gsilvapt> Do you guys use any oss pastebin? 
<gsilvapt> I could use one right now to paste the output of the systemctl command - just for reference
<wxl> share.riseup.net
<gsilvapt> thanks
<wxl> but isn't paste.ubuntu.com OSS?
<kc2bez> don't we have patebinit in phab?
<wxl> yep
<gsilvapt> wxl, it requires login AFAIK
<wxl> but i think he's not asking about the api client so much as the server software
<wxl> gsilvapt: nope
<gsilvapt> kc2bez, I bet so but I'm super noob with phabricator
<wxl> there's paste.debian.net
<gsilvapt> For some reason, bi-directional paste from vm to host is not working. Damn -.-
<wxl> in vbox it needs to be installed in the host first
<wxl> guest i mean
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] gsilvapt (Gustavo Silva) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2852
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T140: Home page about us page blog template email optin placements] profetik777 (profetik777) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T140
<gsilvapt> I know, I know but for some reason it didn't work :shrug:
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2863
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] gsilvapt (Gustavo Silva) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2864
<gsilvapt> I've asked snapcraft's forums what can be done to achieve the same behavior without the need to seed any snap. Lets see if they can help us 
<wxl> link that in the task please
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] gsilvapt (Gustavo Silva) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2865
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is actually intended behavior
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wind back to about 2018 - I had an argument with the TB because we insisted on not including snapd by default on 18.04 installs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They said "okay, fine, but down the road, what would actually make it so you can install it?"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The answer was "if we don't have any snaps installed, don't have the snap service running, therefore wasting system resources"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That was the common ground because on 18.04 we didn't let up much ground re: using more system resources
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As for today, if we actually seed a snap, fine, we'll get all that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But for right now, I'd argue it's working exactly as intended. If we're installing a snap, logging in and logging out shouldn't be a problem
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Perhaps LXQt could be a bit more dynamic in its handling but otherwise everything here is working completely as intended
<kc2bez> I send this in the kindest way possible.
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/macro/view/4/
<kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XDDD
<kc2bez> I don't think it is terrible as is. We just need to inform folks, perhaps an addition to the manual?
<lubot> <gsilvapt> Or an option in calamares? Start snapd on reboot
<wxl> how much resources does snapd actually take up if it makes for such a negative experience? 
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5286dfd6298c: IMprove wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5286dfd6298c
<lubot> <Zhogkd> Would LXQT be replaced LXDE?
<lubot> <lynorian> it has
<lubot> <Zhogkd> now, memory usage of LXQT may little bit higher than LXDE
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Zhogkd [now, memory usage of LXQT may little bit higher than LXDE], Only slightly
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Still less than most others
<wxl> and if there were such a thing as LXDE with GTK3 it would be higher than LXQt
<wxl> LXDE is a dead project based on a dead project (GTK2)
<lubot> <Zhogkd> @wxl [<wxl> LXDE is a dead project based on a dead project (GTK2)], I see
<wxl> PCMan himself is no longer developing for LXDE but instead LXQt
<lubot> <Zhogkd> @wxl [<wxl> PCMan himself is no longer developing for LXDE but instead LXQt], Crash has been improved in pcmanfm --desktop?
<wxl> LXQt is essentially completely different than LXDE
<wxl> and it's actively developed every day
<lubot> <Zhogkd> @wxl [<wxl> and it's actively developed every day], Great!
<wxl> LXDE has had a long standing bug in pcmanfm which has been ignored for a long time
<wxl> they didn't even respond to the bug report
<wxl> they have almost no commits to the project at all
<wxl> again, it's a dead project
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @gsilvapt [<gsilvapt> I know, I know but for some reason it didn't work :shrug:], Never does. Use qemu.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, @teward001 get us remote VMs pleaseee.
<lubot> <glpzzz> Hello! Can I find here someone with qtmultimedia experience? Does anyone knows other groups where qt devs can be found?
<wxl> #qt i think XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Never does. Use qemu.], Major reason to use qemu is the load virtualbox puts on your system. The moment I start the guest, my cpu usage immediately shoots to 100% but that's not the case with qemu. It shoots up only if required.
<wxl> https://wiki.qt.io/Online_Communities#IRC_channels
<lubot> <glpzzz> @wxl [<wxl> https://wiki.qt.io/Online_Communities#IRC_channels], Thanks!
<wxl> oh now THAT'S funny: if you install the core snap, you can't uninstall it
<wxl> and when i install it, it seems to revert my monitor settings. wth.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> and when i install it, it seems to revert my monitor settings. wth.], Never happened with me.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, @gsilvapt at what time did you do a 20.04 installation yesterday?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> More precisely, did you use the iso created on 3rd Jan according to UTC?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2867
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, @teward001 get us remote VMs pleaseee.], BUMP! XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc can you check https://phab.lubuntu.me/T119 again and report ? Last time hen you reported, The required fonts for the dialogue box were missing. Just a check on a fresh install would be enough. Please close the task if you think all's good. :)
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Dialogue for Lock screen: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T119
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Note the dialogue box. We already know that flurry works.
<guiverc> ack The_LoudSpeaker.  I'll endeavour to look at tomorrow, if not done in a 2-3 days yell at me (I can be forgetful)
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2869
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> ack The_LoudSpeaker.  I'll endeavour to look at tomorrow, if not done …], I am forgetful and thats the reason it has remained for so long... I will ping you if I remember to.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito1 [<lugito1>  3[  13T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt- …], wxl:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30 also needs to be tested. I will personally test this tommorow when I reach hyd. But it doesn't harm to test more. Just check if the theme gets installed and selected automatically in a fresh install of focal.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Theme GRUB: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe79367979484: Fix or as a windoow can't be mulitple layers at once] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe79367979484
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [@guiverc https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30 also needs to be tested. I will personally …], If it does then for sure we have a bug in grub. But if it doesn't, I have to update rART.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Theme GRUB: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30
<guiverc> ack The_LoudSpeaker, ditto (tomorrow), heading out now (dinner)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> have a good one. Me heading for lunch. Ma's prepared Misal.
<guiverc> o/  enjoy !
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc243b1e7ac83: Fix wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc243b1e7ac83
<lubot> <gsilvapt> @The_LoudSpeaker [More precisely, did you use the iso created on 3rd Jan according to UTC?], Nope, only 1910
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @gsilvapt [Nope, only 1910], Oh. Okay.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2870
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2871
<The_LoudSpeaker> Is there a place where I can see the latest SRU's that were pushed to ubuntu 18.04 ?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2872
<lubot> <wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> Is there a place where I can see the latest SRU's that were pu …], Look for bugs that have verification-done-bionic tag and are Fix Released
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am actually trying to tail a bug.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1858219
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> A couple of friends have messaged me that they are facing this.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [I am actually trying to tail a bug.], bionic-changes mailing list
<lubot> <tsimonq2> At lists.ubuntu.com
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] gsilvapt (Gustavo Silva) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2873
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] gsilvapt (Gustavo Silva) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2874
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-05
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [bionic-changes mailing list], Thanks!
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Tbh are pull requests merging an actual thing
<lubot> <wxl> @ItzSwirlz [Tbh are pull requests merging an actual thing], Um?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ItzSwirlz [Tbh are pull requests merging an actual thing], Aren't they?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T119: Dialogue for Lock screen] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T119#2875
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#2877
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL75a755a2b68b: Fix conjugation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL75a755a2b68b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL655cdeed2999: Fix styling] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL655cdeed2999
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL03d469de80cd: Fix too many tabs description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL03d469de80cd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd926f2f4d397: Add another way to close a tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd926f2f4d397
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T30: Theme GRUB  3]   15guiverc (Chris Guiver)  commented on the …], 🙁
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, I could try UEFI or another box.. but yeah :(
<guiverc> NOTE: I don't know if significant; it was a INSTALL ALONGSIDE rather than erase & install (that box has issues with erase & install; I could erase partition table & do full disk install tomorrow
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, FYI:  my details on install http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/205597/testcases/1701/results
<guiverc> (it won't have anything of value I bet.. just in case though provided)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, I could try UEFI or another box.. but yeah :(], Please do.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> NOTE: I don't know if significant; it was a INSTALL ALONGSIDE rather t …], Any one is fine.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2879
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-p …], 🤯
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @The_LoudSpeaker [Aren't they?], Well when Phab takes over like everything
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Well they could merge but with Phabricator being used more than GitHub it’s an uncomfortable arrangement
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Most pull requests are implementations but like nobody will really notice them unless it’s on Phab
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> They might get merged but their chances are very low
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Like seriously 10 - 30%
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but phab makes things easier. Less confusing at least for me.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wow. Since when did apt Install chromium-browser started installing snap?
<lubot> <kc2bez> 19.04 I think
<lubot> <RikMills> 19.10
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Nice. I just installed chromium using that method on 20.04 it did tell me to log out and log back in. But I could see the icon without that in the applications menu. And it even opened without logging out/back in.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I stand corrected.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [19.10], So what about those who will be upgrading from 18.04 to 20.04 ? I am on bionic base and have deb package Installed for chromium.
<lubot> <kc2bez> They will get the snap.
<lubot> <RikMills> There should be a postinst migration script
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [I stand corrected.], Anything else I should check? I checked grub theme and new xscreensaver dialogue box. Theme needs some tweaks.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [There should be a postinst migration script], So the deb one will be replaced by the snap one? With all data migrating?
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [So the deb one will be replaced by the snap one? With all data migrating?], Yes, supposedly.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Noice!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Anything else I should check? I checked grub theme and new xscreensaver dialogue …], Now I have to dig up 2 months old conversation on #grub and #ubuntu-devel. Why can't the theme just workk!!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, about adding snaps. I notice a difference of 40MB on a fresh install. I just installed chromium-browser as I said above. Then logged out and logged back in. I see usage of 388MB idle. Which was 352MB when I first started htop after the fresh install.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl: @kc2bez
<lubot> badhon222 was added by: badhon222
<theloudspeaker_> The QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME environment variable is not set correctly (current value: lxqt, required value: qt5ct).
<theloudspeaker_> ^ when I start qt5ct on focal
<theloudspeaker_> there were talks about adding qt5ct to focal na? @tsimonq2 @kc2bez @wxl 
<lubot> <kc2bez> we discussed qt5ct and kvantum, yes.
<theloudspeaker_> so to set environment variables, it comes under rdefault-settings?
<theloudspeaker_> kvantum is better imo. I don't see many changes made using qt5ct getting applied.
<theloudspeaker_> even after I set the above mentioned environment variable and then make the changes
<theloudspeaker_> https://forum.lxqt.org/t/kvantum/726/33
<theloudspeaker_> ^ Interesting upto a point. 
<theloudspeaker_> (read, till wxl participates)
<lubot> <wxl> @ItzSwirlz [Most pull requests are implementations but like nobody will really notice them u …], What are you specfically referring to?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @wxl [What are you specfically referring to?], Never mind
<lubot> <wxl> @ItzSwirlz [Never mind], OK I guess that means in this case that they are not a thing 🤣
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<theloudspeaker_> @hmollercl how can I change the time after which I get a popup to upgrade? I have already gotten it twice till now in this session.
<theloudspeaker_> approx 35 mins
<theloudspeaker_> *have already got it
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think Hans pushed a commit that one of us needs to upload to address that ^
<theloudspeaker_> I can do it now.
<theloudspeaker_> one sec, let me just boot my laptop.
<theloudspeaker_> again! I cannot connect to my own quassel-core from the quassel client that we give preinstalled with lubuntu. Someone pointed me to a doc that time. I will dig that up. *sigh*
<lubot> <kc2bez> here is the thing though, I think he did a git push not arc diff so I think your process is a little different. wxl what are your thoughts here?
<lubot> <wxl> That's fine iff. it got uploaded and tagged
<lubot> <kc2bez> @theloudspeaker_ [<theloudspeaker_> again! I cannot connect to my own quassel-core from the quasse …], that is by design, they are two different applications. just `sudo apt remove quassel` and then `sudo apt install quassel-client`
<theloudspeaker_> can he do git push? members have those rights?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [That's fine iff. it got uploaded and tagged], I am not sure if it was tagged and I think it only got uploaded to phab.
<theloudspeaker_> @kc2bez why can't we give the correct one initially itself? unncessary process for users having their own cores.
<lubot> <kc2bez> if you just have the client installed without a core it won't work. You really need to read the design of the application at https://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/quassel-irc/wiki
<lubot> <wxl> @theloudspeaker_ [<theloudspeaker_> can he do git push? members have those rights?], We have given certain folks push access to certain repos
<lubot> <kc2bez> Basically Hans is hosting his repo in phab.
<lubot> <wxl> @kc2bez [I am not sure if it was tagged and I think it only got uploaded to phab.], If you want to confirm and resolve that would be great
<The_LoudSpeaker> I understand the design. also get the point of giving this app. But I am gonna rant anyway coz I have to do 2 extra steps. :P
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Basically Hans is hosting his repo in phab.], Noice.
<lubot> * wxl hands Raman the world's smallest violin
 * The_LoudSpeaker prefers a banjo
<lubot> * kc2bez cuts a slice of cheese to go with his wine.
<The_LoudSpeaker> usually people dance to banjo but okay.
<The_LoudSpeaker> i'd like to know more about this: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T68
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] provide a solution for installing third-party/proprietary drivers: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T68
<lubot> <kc2bez> briefly we need to setup the license module in Calamares and run the ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay.
<The_LoudSpeaker> where can I read about calamares modules?
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/wiki
<The_LoudSpeaker> dhanyawad.
<The_LoudSpeaker> (Thanks!)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [I think Hans pushed a commit that one of us needs to upload to address that ^], Yes, it will be every 24hours then
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 35min is strange, it should be every hour since reboot
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Yes, it will be every 24hours then], Nice.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [35min is strange, it should be every hour since reboot], 🤷🏻‍♂ it showed up once I logged in and then again after sometime. I am sure 35 to 40 mins coz around that time, I had started quassel after logging in.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2880
<wxl> just to put it here, the way to seed snaps is to use the "snap:" qualifier (see https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ubuntu.focal/desktop-minimal)
<wxl> you can also see "snap:ubuntu-budgie-welcome/classic" https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ubuntu-budgie.focal/desktop
<wxl> @lynorian @tsimonq2 it seems manual.l.m/lts is a 404. did we miss something?
